# 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008



## noworkteam (25. April 2008)

Moin,

Stefan Witteborg und ich wollen im September eine 2 Tages-Tour auf das gelbe Riff organisieren. Wer Lust, Zeit, und Geld aufwenden möchte um sich mal die Riff-Kante zugeben ist hier genau richtig...

Weitere Info´s hier oder einfach fragen.

PS Wie immer: wer zuerst kommt, fischt zuerst.

Gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. April 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...der Kutter, die MS Bodil ist ein nettes Schiff mit sauberen 2-Mann Kabinen und ner Dusche, der Kaptain fährt wirklich Stellen ganz weit draussen an...
...was der Zielfisch werden soll können wir ja alle zusammen entscheiden wenn der Kahn voll ist...
...also gebt Euch nen Ruck und kommt mit...


----------



## SteinbitIII (25. April 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Sehr Proffessional Jungs#6 Wenn Ihr es auf Lengs abgesehen habt, und das Wetter stimmt dann verspreche ich Euch jeden mind. einen Meterleng*+!!!* Der Kutter ist super, der Captain noch besser!!!!
Leider bin ich im September zum Lengangeln am Sognefjord verhindert:q, aber wünsch Euch jetzt schon ein dickes Petri Heil#h


----------



## Salzwasserfan (27. April 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Hallo, wenn Ihr noch einen Platz frei habt, würde ich gerne mitfahren. Bin 49 J. alt, selbstständig und komme aus dem Raum Münsterland. Pkw ist vorhanden, so das ich auch noch Kollegen mitnehmen könnte. Gruss Martin


----------



## noworkteam (27. April 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Hallo Salzwasserfan,

Ich trage Dich dann mal auf die Interessenteliste ein...wenn wir genug Mitfahrer zusammenhaben werden wir die Tour in trockene Tücher bringen.

Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (27. April 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Nachtrag:

Somit wären noch drei freie Plätze verfügbar...


Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## takker (27. April 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

mahlzeit,
falls der termin auf ein wochende verleg wird, wäre ich ein ganz heißer kandidat :vik:
leider habe ich meine urlaubsplanung für 2008 schon voll ausgereitzt 
grüsse
takker


----------



## noworkteam (28. April 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Hallo takker,

Wochenende wäre sicher schön, geht aber nicht, weil der Kutter zu diesem Zeitpunkt andersweitig fischen fährt.

gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (29. April 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Unser täglich Nachtrag:

1 Teilnehmer kommt jetzt noch dazu..sprich wir haben schon mal 8 fehlen nur noch 2 bzw. 3

@Stefan sollen wir (du) das Ding in trockene Tücher bringen ??

Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## Dorschfutzi (30. April 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Hallo noworkteam,

wenn noch ein Platz frei ist komme ich auch mit.

Gruß Dorschfutzi


----------



## noworkteam (30. April 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Hallo Dorschfutzi,

Platz war frei Du bist dabei....

Gruss


Noworkteam

PS noch können 1 oder 2 mitfahren...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...so bin auch wieder im Lande...
...das sieht ja schonmal gut aus mit den Teilnehmern...
...der Termin wird der 22. und 23.09. werden...
...oder wenn wir am Anfang fahren wollen der 03. und 04.09...
...der 01. und 02.09. ist mittlerweile vergeben...
...halt ein begehrtes Schiff + Kaptain...


----------



## noworkteam (5. Mai 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

*Offizieller Termin:*

*22. und 23. September 2008*

#h
​*Gruss Noworkteam*​​


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...da ja jetzt der Termin feststeht haut mal in die Tasten 2 oder 3 Plätze sind noch frei...


----------



## noworkteam (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Hochschieb...

Wie Stefan schon sagte, Mitfahrgelegenheit ist noch vorhanden..

gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## MFT Sutje (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moin,
wann soll das Böötchen denn auslaufen?
Am Montag morgen,oder eher am Nachmittag/Abend?

Habe generell Interesse,wobei ich den Sonntag bis ca.22°° arbeiten darf.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...das Boot startet um 01.00 nachts...
...kannst du deine Schicht nicht tauschen...ist doch noch so lange hin..


----------



## BSZocher (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moin!
Ich hätte ja Interesse...jedoch eine recht lange Anreise.
Die möchte ich nicht allein machen. Drum wenn sich eine Fahrgemeinschaft findet (Startpunkt bei mir ist Wuppertal) dann ja dann wär ich mit dabei.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...das bekommen wir hin...
...kommen ja mehrere aus dem Ruhrgebiet...
...Jan aus Düsseldorf und ich aus Hamm/Lippstadt...
...also Welcome on Bord...


----------



## BSZocher (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moin!
22-23.9.2008 hab ich Urlaub...
22-23.9.2008 läßt meine Familie mich weg.......

22-23.9.2008 bin ich dann am Gelben Riff!!!

ICH  BIN  DABEI  :vik:


----------



## noworkteam (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

BSZOCHER:
Herzlichen Glückwunsch Du bist auf der Liste #h

Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## BSZocher (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Danke!
Nun muss nur das Wetter stimmen.
Also alle immer brav den Teller leer essen. :q

Auf was wollen wir denn eigentlich dort fischen?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Denke wir fischen gezielt auf Leng und Lumb mit Naturköder!|rolleyes

Große Dorsche und Seelachse nehmen ganze Heringe und Kleinköhler aber auch sehr gerne...:m...


----------



## BSZocher (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Denke wir fischen gezielt auf Leng und Lumb mit Naturköder!|rolleyes



Fein!
Ähm ich bin ja nun das erste Mal auf dem Riff, daher frag ich mal unbedarft:
Welche Tiefe und Gewichte werden wir fischen?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...warte mal ab...ich bin am 02.06. und 03.06. sowie am 09.06. und 10.06. auf dem Riff...jeweils 2-Tagestouren...
...einen Bericht werden wir schreiben, danach weißt du alles:g...
...generell von 50-180m und von 300 - 1000gramm alles dabei!


----------



## BSZocher (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...einen Bericht werden wir schreiben, danach weißt du alles:g...



Ok dann harre ich der Dinge die da kommen. :g
Euch wünsch ich erstmal erfolgreiches Fischen! |wavey:


----------



## Dorschfutzi (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



noworkteam schrieb:


> *Offizieller Termin:*
> 
> *22. und 23. September 2008*
> 
> ...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

....habe die offizielle Bestätigung von dem Skipper bekommen...
...also wenn das Wetter paßt geht es auch an die Wracks|bigeyes...


----------



## BSZocher (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

#6
Siehe Signatur!


----------



## Dorschfutzi (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

na dann wollen wir nur hoffen das das Wetter mitspielt.
habe die Heringe bei meiner Wirtin in Rabel gelassen.

Gruß Dorschfutzi


----------



## stefanwitteborg (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...nochmal hochgeholt...
...wer dicke Fische will, mitkommen...sofort...:g


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Hy fischers,
habt Ihr noch ein Plätzchen frei für mich.
Was kommt an kosten auf mich zu???
Besteht evtl. eine mit Fahr Gelegenheit???
Würde mich freuen wenn es noch klappt.
Also dann mal schnell eine Rückmeldung. grins #h


----------



## nordsidetuning (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Hallo Wäre Auch Noch Interessiert Mitzukommen Wenn Noch Nen Platz Frei Ist Auf Deiner Hompage Sieht Es Zur Zeit So Aus Das Ihr Noch Ein Platzchen Hättet
Med Venlig Hilsen Danny


----------



## noworkteam (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Hy fischers,
> habt Ihr noch ein Plätzchen frei für mich.
> Was kommt an kosten auf mich zu???
> Besteht evtl. eine mit Fahr Gelegenheit???
> ...


 
Hallo Schwedenfahrer08,

ich habe ich mal auf die Liste gesetzt, Info´s folgen ...

Gruss 

noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



nordsidetuning schrieb:


> Hallo Wäre Auch Noch Interessiert Mitzukommen Wenn Noch Nen Platz Frei Ist Auf Deiner Hompage Sieht Es Zur Zeit So Aus Das Ihr Noch Ein Platzchen Hättet
> Med Venlig Hilsen Danny


 
Hallo Nordsidetuning:

ich habe ich auch auf die Liste gesetzt, Info´s folgen ...

Gruss 

noworkteam


----------



## BSZocher (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Da ist die "Hütte" ja voll #6


----------



## nordsidetuning (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

wann werden wir dann am 23. wieder zurück sein ich muss ja sehen das ich die fähre gebucht bekomme abfahrtszeit hab ich ja schon gelesen und wiefiel kostet mich die fahrt und wie bezahlen


----------



## noworkteam (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Abfahrt am 22 Sep würde 01:00 Uhr sein, Ankunft am 23 Sep. 19:00 Uhr

Je nach Wetterlage kann es sein das , so wie bei unserer Tour am 2/3 Juni, wir das go oder no go am 22.Sep gegen 9:00 Uhr morgens erhalten. ist das Wetter gut und stabil erhalten wir die Freigabe am 21 Sep gegen 18:00 (wenn das Wetter völlig mies sein sollte, erhalten wir dann auch die traurige Nachricht, das nix is mit Boot und Fisch und Fun und soo...)


----------



## nordsidetuning (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

ja dann wollen wir mal hoffen das das wetter gut wird muss ja die fähre im voraus buchen sonnst is da ja nix mehr frei


----------



## noworkteam (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Das hoffe ich auch |supergri#h


----------



## noworkteam (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



nordsidetuning schrieb:


> wann werden wir dann am 23. wieder zurück sein ich muss ja sehen das ich die fähre gebucht bekomme abfahrtszeit hab ich ja schon gelesen und wiefiel kostet mich die fahrt und wie bezahlen


 

Alle genauen Daten kommen im Laufe  der Woche..

Irgendwelche Wünsche ?? Dicke Lengs z.B. ??


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

....so die Tour am 09.und 10.06. mit der Thailand ist wegen schlechtem Wetter ausgefallen...
...ätzend..

...jetzt zu der *Septembertour*...

Kostenpunkt der Tour liegt bei 25000 Kronen für das ganze Schiff inkl. 200 Heringe als Köder...
..4000 Kronen werden seit dem 23.05. für die gestiegenen Spritpreise verlangt mehr verlangt...
..getankt haben wir 1040 Liter Diesel...
...Verpflegung macht jeder selber...
..Umrechnungskurs im Moment 7,455..
...macht 3353,45 Euro...
...bei 12 Leuten 279,45...
...bei 11 Leuten 304,86...
...bei 12 Leuten wird es eng...
...bei 11 ist es optimal...



-----------------------------------------------
Ich schlage eine Anzahlung von 200 Euro vor, da das Schiff verbindlich gebucht ist!

Seit Ihr damit einverstanden?

------------------------------------------------
Ungefährer Ablauf der Tour!

Abfahrt 01.00
Beginn Angeln 11.00
Ende Angeln 1. Tag 22.00
Beginn Angeln 2.Tag wenn alle wach sind...also zwischen 05.00 - 06.00!
Ende Angeln 2.Tag 16.00 
Im Hafen ca. 20.00

1.Tag
Wenn wir auf Leng und Lumb in Tiefen von 100 - 180 m fischen, sollte sich jeder bewußt sein das sich alle auf ein Gewicht einigen, das heißt entweder alle mit 750 gramm oder alle mit 1000 gramm! Sonst gibt es nur unnötige Verwicklungen! *Das kostet Zeit, Nerven und Fische*!

Monovorfach min 1,0 mm! Geflochtene Schnur max. 0,30 mm, da sonst bei starker Drift ein zu großer Schnurwiderstand erzeugt wird...dies führt dann wieder zu Verwicklungen!

Der 2.Tag steht dann Dorsch und Seelachsangeln an!

Pilker von 150gramm - 500gramm sind je nach Drift und Wassertiefe von nöten!

Fängige Beifänger sind große Twister und Gummimaks!

Große Wirbel, Sprengringe und min 0.8 mm Monovorfach sind Pflicht!

Fällt Euch noch was ein???


----------



## BSZocher (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moin!
Wie auf nem "Massenkutter" Schulter an Schulter möchte ich nicht so gerne Fischen. 
Wenn es denn dann klappt hat wohl keiner Lust, die meiste Zeit mit irgendwelchen Vertüddelungen zu vertun. Könnte sonst schnell zu |krach: führen.

P.S.: WICHTIGE FRAGE: Bekommen wir da irgendwie Kaffee auf dem Boot oder heißes Wasser zum Brühen desselbigen?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...Kaffee bekommen wir on mass...
...sogar kostenlos:g...

...wenn keiner was dagegen hat lassen wir es bei 11 Leuten...

...habe das bewußt vorher geschrieben mit den zu Gewichten, das war auf der letzten Tour ein kleines Problem...


----------



## BSZocher (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moin!
Anzahlung find ich ok. Brauch ich nur noch die Konto-Angaben.

Dann kann die Gerätezusammenstellerei beginnen :q


----------



## noworkteam (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Wie wäre es mit einer Sammelbestellung an z.B. Blei...


Wobei ich eventuell mir die kg-Knüppel selbergiessen werde,..

@Stefan: selbstverständlich mit Leuchtfarbe 

Gruss

Noworkteam

PS. und ich werde meine alten E-Technik Kenntnisse ausgraben und eine Wrackbeleuchtung zusammen löten lassen ...


----------



## nordsidetuning (8. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

also heißt das für uns 750g und 1000g mitnehmen auf leng meinst du da blinker(pilker) oder blei  muss mich mal mit meinem angelladen in deutschland in verbindungsetzen wie sieht es aus 1ne angel pro nase oder wie
ps sammelbestellung wär sicher ne überlegung wert


----------



## stefanwitteborg (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...jeder kann soviele Angeln mitnehmen wie er möchte:g...
...ja, 750 gr - 1000 gr Stabförmigesblei werden benötigt...


...Kontodaten kommen per PM...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...Dorschfutzi hat die Tour gerade abgesagt...

*...also ist 1 Platz wieder frei...*


----------



## noworkteam (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Information für unentschlossene Interessenten:

Sollte das notwendige "grobe" Geschirr nicht vorhanden sein, kann man

a.) sich die Ausrüstung onboard mieten
b.) ich notfalls eine Rute und Rolle mehr mitnehmen kann


Gruss#h


Noworkteam..


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

*...BSZocher hat die Anzahlung bezahlt...*

*...ich habe auch noch ne Ersatzrute + Rolle...*


----------



## BSZocher (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Ich überlege mir evtl. noch ne e-multi zuzulegen.
Wenn wir da den ganzen Tag bei 100-180m fischen. Öfter den Kutter Umsetzten....dat wird sons ne arge Kurbelei oder?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...ich habe mit E-Multi geangelt...
...kannst Du Dir aber auch leihen...
...S&W Onlineshop ist Partner hier im Board...
...da bekommst Du eine für 7,50 Euro pro Tag...
...hatte mir meine schon letztes Jahr für Norwegen gekauft...
...ist eine ordentlich Erleichterung...
...sonst wird es anstrengend...


----------



## BSZocher (13. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ......hatte mir meine schon letztes Jahr für Norwegen gekauft...
> ...



DA soll meine wenn auch dann mal hin.
Welches Modell hast du und wie sind deine persönlichen Eindrücke?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...habe mir die Daiwa Tanacom Bull 750 gekauft...
...ist echt ne geniale Rolle...
...kann ich nur empfehlen...

.....................................................................

*...erst schreien alle hier und jetzt meldet sich niemand mehr...*
*...keiner mehr Intresse...???*


----------



## noworkteam (18. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Mal hoch schieb...

Dies wird die letzte Möglichkeit sein, an einer 2 Tages-Tour jenseits der üblichen Fanggründe am gelben Riff teilzunehmen.

Was einen erwartet, kann man hier anschauen..

Da nur noch Restplätze vorhanden sind, gilt das ungeschriebene Gesetz:

Wer zuerst kommt, fängt zuerst

Gruss#h

Noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. Juli 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...noch oben geholt...


----------



## noworkteam (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moin,

Unsere Teilnehmerliste wurde soeben aktualisiert, wer noch einen Platz haben möchte, muss sich langsam entscheiden...


Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. August 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...die letzten Plätze gehen über den Tisch...
...fischimeer mit Kollege haben sich ihr Vorkaufsrecht gesichert...
...zanderman111 ist auch ein heißer Kandidat auf den letzten Platz an Board...


----------



## zanderman111 (5. August 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Trag mich man mit Fragezeichen ein. Ich muss es hier in der Firma noch abklären wg. Urlaub. Es ist ja gerade Ferienzeit und dadurch dauert es noch ein wenig, weil Cheffe ist im Urlaub. Aber ich glaube, es wird was


----------



## stefanwitteborg (5. August 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...hier mal ein paar Bilder von der letzten Tour Ende Juli...
..gefangen haben wir knapp 1000 kg Fisch...das ganze Schiff gute 10 Tonnen...mit 12 Leuten...
...sowas hatte ich noch nie erlebt...
...oft Triletten an Dorsch der 10 kg Klasse...
...einfach eine geniale Tour...
...gefangen haben wir Dorsch bis 14 kg, Leng bis 9 kg, Seelachs 5kg und Steinbeisser bis 4,5 kg...


----------



## zanderman111 (6. August 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Nun ist es passiert: Ich bin dabei :vik::vik:


----------



## Dorschfutzi (6. August 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Hallo Stefan,

langsam machst Du Bremerhaven Konkurrenz. 

2009 bin ich auch wieder dabei !!!!!!!!


----------



## noworkteam (6. August 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...hier mal ein paar Bilder von der letzten Tour Ende Juli...
> ..gefangen haben wir knapp 1000 kg Fisch...das ganze Schiff gute 10 Tonnen...mit 12 Leuten...
> ...sowas hatte ich noch nie erlebt...
> ...oft Triletten an Dorsch der 10 kg Klasse...
> ...


 

Fett einfach Fett

gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## zanderman111 (8. August 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Setz doch mal ein paar Bilder von den vollen Fischkisten rein. Ich will mal wieder sabbern.....:q:q


----------



## noworkteam (8. August 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> Setz doch mal ein paar Bilder von den vollen Fischkisten rein. Ich will mal wieder sabbern.....:q:q


 
Als Vorspeise erhalten Sie einen bunten Teller der Juni-Tour:

Schade... ftp-links funzen nicht.......


----------



## gerihecht (9. August 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Hallo aus Hamburg wollte mal fragen ob noch zwei Plätze frei sind?Wir würden auch bei Absagen einspringen .Für ech alle ein dickes Petri Gerhard u Christian.


----------



## BSZocher (9. August 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moin!
Bin gestern aus DK zurück. War nur im Kattegatt. Hab aber immer den Seewetterbericht gehört. Ende Juli meist umlaufende Winde um 2-3 Bft. für "Raum Gelbes Riff"
Man watt habt ihr Glück gehabt.....
War immer kurz davor mal raufzufahren und ne Tagestour mitzumachen.
HAb mich dann mit meinem eigenen Boot rumgetrieben.
Makrelen bis 50cm  gefangen....
Ich kann nur hoffen, daß wir nur halb so viel Erfolg haben im September....und wenn dann auch noch das Wetter mitspielt :m

P.S.: Ich hab hier noch ne Angelzeitung aus DK mit einigen Infos zur MS Bodil. Stell ich noch die Tage rein


----------



## Freelander (9. August 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen,wann soll das denn genau sein?


----------



## BSZocher (9. August 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moin!
Mal frei aus dem Dänischen (Fiske Avisen Nr.8 August 2008):

Zwei gute Touren mit MS Bodil im Juli.
Leng bis 22 Kilo.
Dorsch 19 KG
Haitour:
silderhaj: 
22,1 KG erster neuer dänischer Rekord dann
37,9 KG neuer dänischer Rekord.


----------



## zanderman111 (11. August 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Unsere Teilnehmerliste wurde soeben aktualisiert, wer noch einen Platz haben möchte, muss sich langsam entscheiden...
> 
> ...


 
#cKriege einfach keine Nachricht ob alles oki ist.....


----------



## BSZocher (11. August 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Meine Herren Gesangsverein....
je öfter ich die Bilder sehe.....
ich will auch.....


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. August 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...bin heute erst aus dem Urlaub zurück...
...werde morgen mal auf mein Konto schauen...
...dann kann ich mehr sagen...
...aber warum sollte das Geld nicht angekommen sein...

...freu mich schon, noch gut 1 Monat warten...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (13. August 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

@freelander...22.09. und 23.09 findet die Tour statt...

@gerihecht...wenn noch was frei wird kannst du gerne mitfahren...


Im Moment sind 2 Plätze frei da der Willi wohl nicht mitfahren wird!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## gerihecht (13. August 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moin  Es währe super wenn es klappen würde wir waren schon zwei Jahre nicht am Riff ,ja eben Zeitmangel.Was soll die Fahrt für die beiden Tage kosten? Ja nun bleibt eben nur noch das grose Hoffen auf die zwei Plätze. Grüsse aus Hamburg      Gerhard+Christian.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (14. August 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...du kannst mal auf der 3. Seite in diesem Tread schauen...
...da steht alles zum Ablauf und den Kosten...


----------



## gerihecht (14. August 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moin  danke habe nun alle Infos klingt ja alles super,wie gesagt wir hoffen!!! Gruß Gerhard.


----------



## BSZocher (15. August 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moin und Tschüsssss....
kurzentschlossen bin ich jetzt gleich wech.
Richtung Hanstholm und dann ein paar Seemeilen raus.
Wetter:
Wind: 2-3 umlaufend
Wellen: 0,5-1,0m
Temp. Luft: 22 Grad
leichte Bewölkung

Es juckt doch so in die Fingers....und bis September ist ja noch "SSSSOOOO" lange hin |rolleyes

Also bis Sonntag wenn ich denn dann schon wieder was schreiben kann :q

P.S: Mit der Tindur geht es raus. Wohl der Kutter für die Gemütlichkeit. Langsamster der Flotte aber frischen Kaffee an Bord. SO muß DAS! #h


----------



## BSZocher (18. August 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moin!
So nu bin ich wieder des Schreibens fähig.....
Besonders der rechte Arm schmerzt immer noch ein Wenig.
Samstag bei bestem Wetter ging es raus.
Die ersten Wracks in ca. 60-70m Tiefe brachten nicht so viel Fisch.
Beim ersten Stopp hab ich mir direkt beim ersten Ablassen die gesamte Montage abgerissen.
Beim nächsten Stopp hatte ich 3 Dorsche auf einen Hieb. Alle Fische bei ca. 85cm.
Der Kapitän hat dann immer schön weiter gesucht, denn jeweils nach dem dritten Stopp kamen keine Fische mehr.
So hab ich mir dann über den Tag einige schöne Dorsche, 2 kleine Knurrhähnchen, einen übermütigen Seelachs von geschätzten 200mm Länge |rolleyes und eine Scholle (ca. 40cm) auf Pilker |bigeyes zusammengefangen.
Drift war so gut wie keine vorhanden, daß in 40m mit 200g-300g Pilkern lockerst geangelt werden konnte.

So nun darf es bitte schnell September werden und um den 22. 23.ten rum gutes Wetter haben |supergri


----------



## noworkteam (22. August 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moin zusammen,

Die Teilnehmerliste wurde aktualisiert. Somit sind , Stand heute, alle Plätze vergeben.


Diejenigen welche sich nun ärgern weil nix Platz, können sich aber schon mal für 2009 als Interessent melden,..,weil da geht dann auch wieder die eine oder andere Tour.


Gruss #h


Noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. August 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...heute in einem Monat geht es los...
...bei Windstärke 2 - 3 und Sonnenschein...


----------



## BSZocher (22. August 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> .......und Sonnenschein...



Um 01:00 Uhr?
DANN kann ja nichts mehr schief gehen :q

P.S.: Wie lang sollten die Vorfächer beim Naturköderangeln sein?
Nah am Blei ca. 0,5m lang oder weiter weg so um die 1,5m?
Lieber kurz wegen Hängergefahr?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (22. August 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...so wie du möchtest...
...habe da immer ne 2 Hakenmontage gefischt...
...so 1 m über dem Blei ist schon gut bei ne 1 Hakenmontage...


----------



## noworkteam (31. August 2008)

*T-22 Tage*

Nun ist es für die Teilnehmern soweit

*noch 22 Tage......*


PS. Nachdem alle meine Wrackfahrten von Nl dieses Jahr ausgefallen sind, ist dies heute meine letzte Hoffnung..

Gruß


Noworkteam

Der sich ab jetzt schon mal mit dem "Marschgepäck" befasst..


----------



## gerihecht (31. August 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moin  wie sieht es denn mit Köderfischen aus ? sind die an Bord zu bekommen oder müssen sie selber besorgt werden? Gibt es Multirollen an Bord zu mieten? Wenn das Wetter mitspielt was ich ja sehr hoffe würden wir aus Hamburg kommen .Ist noch Jemand der auch aus der Umgebung kommt?  Na ja mal sehen.Gruß Gerhard.


----------



## noworkteam (1. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Köderfische besorgt der Kapitän...

Ob Multi´s verliehen werden weiss ich nicht....

Hamburg,..da habt Ihr ja nur einen Katzensprung zu fahren...
Ich werde aus Düsseldorf anreisen, und nach meinen Kenntnisstand sind bei mir 2 Beifahrer dabei.....


@Stefan: ich bräuchte mal ein "Muster-Kilo"...


Gruß


Noworkteam


----------



## BSZocher (1. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moin!
@noworkteam:
So wie es aussieht bin ich ab Samstag 20.8. schon in DK.
Daher werde ich allein anreisen.

Ich hab hier noch ein paar KG's-Blei rumliegen. Ob ich wohl gegen eine "Bleispende" auch ein paar KG-Knüppel bekommen könnte?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (1. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

@nowork...schicke ich Dir diese Woche raus...

@gerihecht: 400,- Euro sind eingegangen...

@all: ich fang dann schonmal an zu beten...für Windstärke 2...!!!


----------



## gerihecht (2. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moin  Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Dänischen Angelschein ? Kann man den an Bord kaufen? Gruß Gerhard.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (2. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...mußt du online erwerben...
...im Dänemarkforum ganz oben auf der Startseite...


----------



## noworkteam (2. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Stimmt den Schein muss ich auch noch besorgen,...

Ich hab jetzt schon so ziemlich alles zusammengerafft was ich brauche (außer Blei) und weil ich die letzten Wochen so fleissig war, darf ich auf der Tour meine Penn Spinfisher 950ssm einweihen |supergri...

Wie schaut es mit Essen und Getränken aus ??? nicht das wir hungern müssen....

Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## BSZocher (2. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



noworkteam schrieb:


> ....
> Wie schaut es mit Essen und Getränken aus ??? nicht das wir hungern müssen....
> 
> Gruss
> ...




Gut das wir drüber reden...
wie war noch mal der Name dieser ach so wirksamen Anti-Rückwärts-Essen-Tabletten/Zäpfchen?

Jeder bringt genau bezeichnete Dinge zwecks gemeinsamer Verpflegung mit oder wie sollen wir das machen?
Jeder für sich selbig?


----------



## noworkteam (3. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Gut das wir drüber reden...
> wie war noch mal der Name dieser ach so wirksamen Anti-Rückwärts-Essen-Tabletten/Zäpfchen?


 
Ach die sind garnicht notwendig...bissle Wellen, Sonnenschein,..,da kann garnix passieren,..:q


Gruss 

Noworkteam


----------



## BSZocher (3. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Ach die sind garnicht notwendig...bissle Wellen, Sonnenschein,..,da kann garnix passieren,..:q
> 
> 
> Gruss
> ...



Hast auch Recht!
Meinen Wetterfrosch habe ich gemäß Tierschutzverordnung auf der obersten Sproße seiner Leiter "festgetackert".


----------



## stefanwitteborg (3. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...ich kläre das mit dem Kaptain ab...

...aber ich würde vorschlagen, jeder selber wenn der Kaptain nichts macht...
...ist beim letzten Mal einfach zuviel übrig geblieben...


----------



## zanderman111 (9. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moinsens Folks,
wer hätte denn noch einen Platz für Hin- und Rückfahrt frei? Würde gerne Höhe Neumünster zusteigen...


----------



## noworkteam (9. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

ich denke mal einige , klären wir jetzt die Tage ab...

Du hast ja Glück, müssen ja alle bei Dir vorbei...


Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (10. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Hey Zandermann,
könnte dich auch mit hochnehmen, komme auch die A7 hoch aus Richtung Braunschweig/Wolfsburg #h.
Eine Frage noch an die anderen Boardies dieser Tuor:
Was ist mit Fischkisten (Isol.) für den Rücktransport der Fische?#c
Wenn dann welche gefangen werden.
Hola das wird jut, Waaa.


----------



## zanderman111 (10. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moinsens Schwedenfahrer,
das wäre ja echt goil wenn das so klappt. Kannst mir ja mal Deine Telenr. per pn zukommen lassen. Ich melde mich dann demnächst bei Dir, können das ja so besser beschnacken.


----------



## BSZocher (10. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moin!
Ich "orakel" grad so bei den einschlägigen Wetterdiensten..... |uhoh: ........ Positiv denken!!!! 
Wann bekommen wir ein "GO" oder "NO-GO" für die Tour?
Sonntag?
Samstag?
oder gar schon Freitag #c


----------



## Sputnik4711 (10. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

So Leutz noch
11 Tage
man man man ich bin Hot Hot Hot wann geht es endlich los, habe dieses Jahr noch nicht einen schönen Angeltag gehabt.
2  mal Wrackfischen in NL abgesagt, schlechtes Wetter, wie der Jan ( Nowork ) schon schreibt, ist dieses auch meine Letzte Hoffnung, meine Gefriertruhe ist auch schon leer !!!
Hoffentlich spielt das Wetter mit, und ich freue mich auch schon riesig drauf, wieder ein paar neue Boardis Life kennen zu lernen.
Obwohl eine Anfahrt von 950 Km auch schon der hammer sind, aber ich werde mit dem Jan ( Nowork ) kommen, damit das fahren ein bischen leichter wird für jeden, zwecks Fahrerwechsel !!!!!


----------



## noworkteam (11. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich "orakel" grad so bei den einschlägigen Wetterdiensten..... |uhoh: ........ Positiv denken!!!!
> Wann bekommen wir ein "GO" oder "NO-GO" für die Tour?
> Sonntag?
> ...


 
Welches Orakel befragst Du denn ???? Die Doppeläugige Flaschenschlange oder Mutti´s verpilzten Kaffeesatz vom letzten Sylvester....????|supergri:q

Sorry hatte noch ein Stück Clown zwischen den Zähnen..

Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## zanderman111 (11. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

So, nun hab ich auch noch ein paar Fragen:

1. Können wir die E-Multis an Bord aufladen?
2. Gibbet sowas wie ne Küche an Bord, wo man schnell was warm machen kann?
3. Kriegen wir Styroporkisten oder müssen wir sie mitbringen?
4. Wie sieht es aus mit Getränken an Bord?
5. Bettwäsche vor Ort oder selbst mitbringen?

So, das ist es was mir pauschal einfällt, später evtl. mehr:q:q


----------



## Hechtpeter (11. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> So, nun hab ich auch noch ein paar Fragen:
> 
> 3. Kriegen wir Styroporkisten oder müssen wir sie mitbringen?
> 
> ...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (11. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

*...also erstmal ist eventl. noch ein Platz frei...*
*...Benni hat am 17.09. Prüfung und kann mir erst am Samstag eine definitive Zusage geben...*
*...kennt jemand noch einen potenziellen Mitfahrer...???*


...nun zu den Fragen...

1. wenn es schlecht läuft erfahrt Ihr erst am Sonntagmorgen ob es los geht!
2. Es gibt keine Küche an Bord, kalte Ravioli schmecken auch!
3. Bettwäsche ist da, aber besser noch nen Schlafsack mitbringen!
3. Es gibt keine Kühlboxen an Bord, also alles selber mitbringen!
4. Mit Styroporkisten ist das so ne Sache, die taugen für gefrorenen Fisch aber nicht für gekühlten!
5. Strom gibt es an Bord, müßte also auch mit dem Aufladen funktionieren!
6. Ich nutze eine Autobatterie!
7.Getränke macht jeder selber!

Wenn Benni nicht mitfährt bin ich auch alleine im Auto!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (12. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Nabend Fischer Zandermann, hier meine Nr 0170/2039978 zum verabreden.
Habe auch das probs mit den Fischkisten.
Aber wird schon werden, denk ich mal.
Ich sach mal so.......kommt zeit mit Rat.
Freu mich schon auf die erste Drift......Hoffentlich


----------



## Bootsmann HH (14. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moin!

Bin von meinen Hamburger - Jung`s (Gerd & Christian) auf das geplante Vorhaben sensibilisiert worden...

Heute waren Christian & ich mit meiner "family" (Frau und süße Zwillinge) zum schwimmen... Wir sind mit den Lütten geschwommen wie die Weltmeister, geruscht, geplanscht etc.

However - meine Frau war zum Schluß so von der väterlichen Fürsorge begeistert, daß sie meinte, ich hätte mir mal eine "Auszeit" verdient... (was ja auch der Plan war)

So, möchte mich jetzt förmlich & froh anmelden!!!!

Eine Hürde ist noch zu nehmen. Morgen muß ich für den Reisetermin einige berufliche Termine verschieben - sehe ich aber ganz gelassen entgegen - habe die letzten Monate bis zum Anschlag gearbeitet und soooooviele habe ich auch nicht zu befragen.

Also, ich würde mich freuen!!! Am Montag (15.09.08) werde ich zu 100% meine Zusage geben können.

Handbreit & Grüße

Bootsmann HH





stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> *...also erstmal ist eventl. noch ein Platz frei...*
> *...Benni hat am 17.09. Prüfung und kann mir erst am Samstag eine definitive Zusage geben...*
> *...kennt jemand noch einen potenziellen Mitfahrer...???*
> 
> ...


----------



## noworkteam (14. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Hallo Bootsmann, auch wenn Deinen Stand nicht entspricht (Flaschenpost|supergri) Du hast eine Email erhalten 

Gruß

Noworkteam



Bootsmann HH schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Bin von meinen Hamburger - Jung`s (Gerd & Christian) auf das geplante Vorhaben sensibilisiert worden...
> 
> ...


----------



## zanderman111 (16. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

So, die Aufregung steigt....|supergri. Hab eben mal diverse Wetterdienste angeschmissen. Sieht gar nicht soooo schlecht aus.............#h


----------



## noworkteam (16. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Die Vorhersagen sehen viel zugut aus,..,ich hatte eigentlich damit gerechnet das die Hälfte an der Reeling Neptun Ihre Aufwartung macht und sich um das Anfüttern kümmert:q

Gruß


Noworkteam


----------



## Micha:R (16. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

wünsch  euch allen  viel fun un dicke fische   petri heil


----------



## stefanwitteborg (16. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

*...es ist weiterhin ein Platz frei...*


----------



## Strunz (16. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

HuHu#h
Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß, gutes Wetter und dicke Fische#6
Hoffe Ihr fangt so gut wie bei unserer Tour im Juni! :a:s#:
Und nicht so viel Fische anfüttern:q:q:q
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (16. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Hab grad mal das Wetter dort Oben gescheckt, Oh man das sieht ja sauber aus,......|supergri bis jetzt.
Werd mal ans Tel. toben und ein paar Gespräche führen,wegen dem freien Platz.

Hat jemand noch ne vernünftige Rolle evtl. für Mich.#h

Na dann lassen wir mal die Köder in die Tiefe sausen.
juhu |wavey:


----------



## BSZocher (16. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> ...Hat jemand noch ne vernünftige Rolle evtl. für Mich.#h
> 
> .... |wavey:



Moin!
Ich hätte noch ne Penn GTI 321 LH hier rumliegen...allerdings ohne Shnur.


----------



## zanderman111 (17. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Hab grad mal das Wetter dort Oben gescheckt, Oh man das sieht ja sauber aus,......|supergri bis jetzt.
> Werd mal ans Tel. toben und ein paar Gespräche führen,wegen dem freien Platz.
> 
> Hat jemand noch ne vernünftige Rolle evtl. für Mich.#h
> ...



Ruf doch mal bei s&w Ausrüstung an (Boardpartner). evtl. haben die noch eine E-multi zum Verleihen. Da sind dann schon ca.600m Geflochtene drauf. Kostet 7,50 Euronen/Tag.
Und Stefan und Norwo wollten Sicherheitshalber ihren Ersatz mitnehmen#c


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...hätte eventl. auch noch eine Rolle abzugeben...
...aber nur eventl., hast du denn Schnur...???
...also so 300 m sollten auf der Rolle schon drauf sein...

...Wetter sieht bis jetzt in der Tat gut aus, nur wenn die Welle die für Dienstagabend angesagt ist eher kommt wird es heftig...

...vor Samstag kann man keine Prognose treffen...



*...1 Platz ist noch frei....*


----------



## noworkteam (17. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Naja irgendwie sieht die Wetterlage nicht vertrauenserweckend aus...

Zwar dreht das Tief Richtung Norden ab, aber wenn wir den kleinen Ausläufer (DWD Vorhersage Samstag) vor GB mitkriegen und die Highländer den nicht kleinkriegen, sieht es nicht rosig aus....

Und wenn doch, werden einige eventuell :v


Gruß


Noworkteam


----------



## BSZocher (17. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Naja irgendwie sieht die Wetterlage nicht vertrauenserweckend aus...
> .....



Moin!
Vor GB liegt lediglich eine etwas größere "Welle" anhand der *klugschei....modus an
Isobaren
*Klugschei...modus aus
kann ich kein markantes "Wetter" mit entsprechend starken Winden ausmachen.
Viel mehr Sorge macht mir die vom abdrehenden Sturmtief reindrückenden Wellen aus Richtung Nordnordost. Schiebt sich dort dann über das WE die Welle um die Highlands rum drückt es bis mindestens Montag eine Welle von bis 2,5m in den westlichen Bereich hinein. 
Die Winde bleiben aller Vorraussicht bei moderaten 3-4 Bft.
Dienstag etwas stärker mit leichten Regenschauern.

Evtl. die Route etwas Richtung Ost verlagern?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (17. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...vor Samstag brauchen wir uns da keine Gedanken machen...
...ich war schon so oft da oben...
...das Wetter macht was es will...
...hatte sogar schonmal Samstags die Zusage und Sonntagmittag dann die Absage...
...obwohl wie Arne schon sagt die Welle viel schlimmer ist als der Wind der da kommen soll...


----------



## zanderman111 (17. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

laut windfinder.com bekommen wir Höhe Thyboron Mo-Di eine Wellenhöhe von ca 1m. Offshore sind es ab Dienstag 1,5m. Ich hoffe, alles wird gut #6


----------



## BSZocher (17. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moin!

"""
Ungefährer Ablauf der Tour!
Abfahrt 01.00
""""

Da wir alle davon ausgehen, dass das Wetter mitspielt, mal die Frage:

Wann sollen wir uns am Schiff treffen?


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (17. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Hallo Jungs,
danke für Euer Angebot mit den Rollen, habe mir schon 2 Rollen
vom Kumpel geliehen.
1 Styropor - Fischkiste habe ich auch schon.
Werde mir noch ein paar Montage zusammen Tüfteln, habe ganz brauchbare in der K&K gefunden oder was haltet Ihr davon???#c
Ja man die Tage fliegen nur noch dahin, supi wa??|bla:


----------



## Wagner_D (18. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Hallo zusammen |wavey:
Habe gerade Euren Thread entdeckt.

Eigentlich wäre ich jetzt von Thyboron unterwegs zum weissen Riff, aber Ernst Heckmann hat seine Orca H aufgrund seiner Krankheit erstmal spontan stillgelegt bis er wieder fit ist.
Als Ersatz war die MS Narwal in Sassnitz geplant, aber das ging auch mal wieder mächtig schief....!
Echt ärgerlich da top Wetter da oben z.Zt.

Stefan ich habe gelesen, dass Du in Lippstadt wohnst.
Ich komme aus Warstein, wohne aber seit letztem Jahr nahe Köln.
Seid Ihr nun vollzählig oder ist noch nen Platz frei?
Was ist mit Stefans Mitfahrer "Prüfungsbenni"?

Wäre für mich ne Spontangeschichte, aber denke Ihr habt vermutlich Eure 11 Verrückten |bla: schon zusammen he??!
Optimal wären 2 freie Plätze......

Bin kein Profi und wäre meine erste Tour aufs gelbe Riff.
Denke meine Ausrüstung wäre auch zu simpel, aber das lässt sich ja ändern :vik:
War mehrere Jahre mit der MS Solveig von Ebeltoft aus ins Kattegat auf Dorsch fischen und letztes Jahr mit der MS Narwal aufm Adlergrund / Bornholm.

Freue mich über kurze Info |bla:


----------



## noworkteam (18. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



Wagner_D schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen |wavey:
> Habe gerade Euren Thread entdeckt.
> 
> Eigentlich wäre ich jetzt von Thyboron unterwegs zum weissen Riff, aber Ernst Heckmann hat seine Orca H aufgrund seiner Krankheit erstmal spontan stillgelegt bis er wieder fit ist.
> ...


 
Email ist raus.

Gruß


Noworkteam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

*...BITTE DENKT ALLE AN DIE DÄNISCHEN KRONEN...*

*...DER SKIPPER AKTZEPTIERT NUR DIESE UND KEINEN EURO...*

*...ALSO ALLE DIE EINE ANZAHLUNG GELEISTET HABEN BITTE 105 EURO in KRONEN MITBRINGEN...*

*...DIE ANDEREN 305 EURO IN KRONEN...*


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...habe gerade Info vom Kaptäin...

...er kann essen für uns alle machen...

...*kostet 150 dkk pro person...*

...also ich würde das sofort in Anspruch nehmen...


*...sagt mal was...*


----------



## oppa 23 (18. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

hey,
habe mal ne frage wo schaut ihr den wegen den wetter nach für da oben!?
Fahre gleich los richtung hirtshals!
3 tage mit der orca raus ab morgen früh gehts endlich los!!!:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m
noch die letzten sachen packen und um fünf ist abfahrt!


----------



## stefanwitteborg (18. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

www.windfinder.com


----------



## noworkteam (18. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...habe gerade Info vom Kaptäin...
> 
> ...er kann essen für uns alle machen...
> 
> ...


 
Ich wäre auch dabei......


----------



## zanderman111 (18. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Ich bin auch dabei. Muss ich mir denn noch irgendetwas zum Fuddern mitnehmen? Oder sind dann drei oder zwei Mahlzeiten pro Tag gemeint???

Und dann noch ne Frage: Welches Schuwerk könnt ihr empfehlen? Gummistiefel, Springerstiefel; Wanderschuhe??


----------



## Pink Hanni (18. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



oppa 23 schrieb:


> hey,
> habe mal ne frage wo schaut ihr den wegen den wetter nach für da oben!?
> Fahre gleich los richtung hirtshals!
> 3 tage mit der orca raus ab morgen früh gehts endlich los!!!:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m
> noch die letzten sachen packen und um fünf ist abfahrt!


 

Dann fahren wir wohl zusammen... :m


----------



## noworkteam (18. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



zanderman111 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei. Muss ich mir denn noch irgendetwas zum Fuddern mitnehmen? Oder sind dann drei oder zwei Mahlzeiten pro Tag gemeint???
> 
> Und dann noch ne Frage: Welches Schuwerk könnt ihr empfehlen? Gummistiefel, Springerstiefel; Wanderschuhe??


 
Ich habe Trekking Sandalen und Gummistiefel dabei....

Fuddern: Auf Stefan´s Antwort warten


----------



## BSZocher (18. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moin!
Dann soll der Kapitän mal den Ofen anwerfen!
Bin bei der Gemeinschaftsverpflegung dabei.


----------



## Bootsmann HH (18. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moin Männer!

Aldder was - war heute noch beim Angelshop... Hat sich der Preis für Blei in der letzten Zeit an den "Goldpreis" angepaßt?

However - es wurde gut zugeschlagen und ich freue mich auf viele nette Leute, gute Stimmung und "ja" auch auf etwas an der Angel!!!

Zur Kohle:

Nicht jede Bank hat Kronen "auf Halde". In DK kann man am Automaten bis max. 2000 Kronen abheben (vergleich in D EUR 500 am Tag) - 2000 Kronen sind aber lediglich ca. EUR 250,- - also als Tipp; wer mehr als EUR 250,- in Kronen braucht muß zwei Karten mitnehmen. Kosten ca. EUR 4,- pro Abbuchung. Alles im Allen - es ist günstiger in DK Geld abzuheben, als in D zu tauschen.

Zum Futtern:

Wäre sicherlich auch dabei - wenn ich weiß, was dabei ist.

Klärung bis morgen wäre gut - da ich sonst am Sa. einkaufen würde.

So, schönen abend und bis Sonntag

Bootsmann


----------



## Sputnik4711 (18. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

So Leutz, ich bin auch dabei, das JamJam geht in Ordnung, da muß ich nicht soviel schleppen!!!

Jan ich habe meine elektro Multi schon bekommen geiles Teil, mußt mich dann halt nur einweisen, habe noch keinen Schimmer wie des funkt.

Freue mich schon riesig druff, mal wieder nette Boardis privat kennen lernen zu dürfen, wird bestimmt luschtig !!!#6

Noch 3 Tage Leutz  

wir sehen uns am Boot und ich bin schon ganz hibbelig !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## noworkteam (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Jan ich habe meine elektro Multi schon bekommen geiles Teil, mußt mich dann halt nur einweisen...


 
Ich ?? Nein Nein,..,das musst Du schon schön alleine machen,..,schliesslich kenne ich Deine E-Rolle nicht,..,da will ich Dir mal nix falsches erzählen.......und nachher werde ich noch für irgenwelche Schäden oder gar dem nicht gefangenen Fisch verantwortlich gemacht ...ich habe noch nicht mal einen dt. Angelschein.

Ich würde sagen, Du legst mal schnell ein Samstag-Lehrgang ein,..,ab auf die nächste Reinbrücke und runter das Blei und wieder rauf...

Tip: Dabei kannst Du die Bremse auch prima einstellen,..,ein kommenden Lastschiff anpeilen, Pilker reinfallen lassen, und wenn es wegfährt, die Bremse soweit zu, bis die Rute Richtung Steuerhaus zeigt,..,dann Pilker cutten und fertig ..



Gruß


Noworkteam


----------



## zanderman111 (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moinsens, habe auch gestern meine e-multi gekriegt. Und die Beschreibung schön in Englisch. Naja, werde mal schauen wie ich das hinkriege. Habe mich gestern auch beim Tackledealer besackt. Oh howahowaha. Kost ja alles ganz schön teuer. Meine Pilkvorfächer knüpf ich selber. Kostet dann nicht ganz so viel, obwohl das den Kohl auch nicht mehr fett macht. #c


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...also ich denke das trinken in dem Preis vorhanden ist...
...im Juli war es so das die ganze zeit Brot und Aufschnitt, Marmelade etc. immer verfügbar gewesen ist und Abends gab es dann eine reichhaltige warme Mahlzeit...
...zwischendurch hat man dafür eh keine Zeit...
...für 20 Euro auf jeden Fall ein Schnäppchen...

...das Wetter bzw. die Welle macht mir ein wenig Sorgen, 1,7 m ist schon recht ordentlich und auch äußerste Grenze...
...wollen wir hoffen das es nicht mehr wird...


----------



## noworkteam (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Hier die "a la card" -Liste:

Noworkteam
Stefanwitteborg
BSZocher
Zanderman
Bootsmann
Gerihecht
Gerihecht
Sputnik

Gruß


Noworkteam

@ Stefan: Denke der Koch kann schon mal die Platten anschmeissen,.., Wenn der Kapitän nachts richtig DK fährt, werden die Wellen wohl geringer sein....Hope soo


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Hallo
Ja, alles was Sie trinken und essen kann ist mit im Preis. Bier, Selters und Kaffee.
Ja, wir halten dann als ersten Stopp und fangen Makrelen.
Ja, Das Wetter sehen gut aus für Montag und Dienstag.
MfG Bodil Emma-Line

...das ist die Antwort auf Eure Fragen

Das mit dem Wetter natürlich unverbindlich....


----------



## zanderman111 (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Hatte vorhin mit dem Schwedenfahrer getelet. Er ist auch beim Menü mit dabei......


----------



## zanderman111 (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

erster Stopp Makrele? Als Köderfische? Oder zum räuchern?|kopfkrat


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...Köderfische...
...erster Tag wird nur mit Naturköder geangelt...


----------



## noworkteam (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Das mit dem Wetter wird schon....

Habe gerade mal den Hochofen angeworfen:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...denke auch das das was wird mit dem Wetter...

...das Ergebnis sieht doch gut aus...
...hast du schon Fluo-Farbe...???

Habe jetzt für alle Essen bestellt, also 12 Personen!

Wenn einer nicht will oder wir doch weniger sind...egal, dann essen die anderen eben mehr...

Wie sollen wir das mit dem "GO" machen!

Rufe morgen um 18.00 den Kaptain an, setze die Antwort dann hier rein!

Gruß


----------



## noworkteam (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ......
> ...hast du schon Fluo-Farbe...???


 

ne Leuchtfarbe habe ich nicht bekommen, ich werde aktive "Lichtquelle" dem Blei beifügen. Mega-Party-Knicklicht Länge 20cm






So werde ich das mal ranhängen,..


----------



## BSZocher (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...denke auch das das was wird mit dem Wetter...
> 
> .....
> Habe jetzt für alle Essen bestellt, also 12 Personen!
> ...



Seh ich auch so mit dem Wetter...wird schon werden...sonst wird Neptun geopfert....... :v

Schön mit dem Essen..gibbet ne große Tafel wie in WaltonsMountain:  "Gib mir mal die Butter. Reichs du mir mal den Käse....und gute Nach JohnBoy!" :q

Dann setz mal das offizielle "GO" hier rein.

...Nochmal kurz gefragt:
Zu welcher Uhrzeit ist denn dann Treffen am Schiff?


----------



## noworkteam (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Treffen am Schiff ab 0:00 Uhr.

Plätze werden von der Orga verlost, Stefan und ich erlauben sich ihre Stammplätze zu nehmen, nein nicht hinten.....

Schlafplätze:
Freie Auswahl, mit Ausnahme der beiden Plätze erster Raum rechts (Blickrichtung in Raum rein)..

Diese beiden "Vorteile" erlauben sich die Orga´s rauszunehmen....

Danke für Ihr Verständnis :q

Gruß


Noworkteam


----------



## zanderman111 (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Treffen am Schiff ab 0:00 Uhr.
> 
> Plätze werden von der Orga verlost, Stefan und ich erlauben sich ihre Stammplätze zu nehmen, nein nicht hinten.....
> 
> ...



Immer aufs "Fussvolk".............


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

He Leute,
ich will auch mit Essen.
Essen und Trinken für Euronen ist doch Klasse, denke ich.
Hoffentlich nicht anschl. so:v
Ok dann warten wir hier mal sehnsüchtig aufs Goooooo von von
Dir.:vik:
Bringe den Zandermann mit.
CD #h


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



noworkteam schrieb:


> Das mit dem Wetter wird schon....
> 
> Habe gerade mal den Hochofen angeworfen:


Klasse Arbeit mein Lieber.
Respekt |supergri
Häts evtl. welche zum Verkaufen 1 oder 2 #t


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...also mit 1 oder 2 kommt man nicht weit...
...stellt euch mal auf 10 Abrisse pro Tag ein...
...wir machen Wrackangeln...


----------



## zanderman111 (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

evtl. sollte einer mit ner Bleigussform dann noch etl. giessen damit andere sie erwerben können. Leuchtsprayfarbe kann man ja mitbringen. Im Handel kosten die Dingers ab 10 Euronen aufwärts. Das sind dann locker 100 Euro, dazu dann noch evtl. 10 Montagen das sind nochmal locker 100. |bigeyes|bigeyes Und 200 Euronen zu versenken ist dann doch ein wenig hart.... Also ich wäre dankbar, wenn einer noch welche in Hinterhand hätte#c


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...Montagen sollten auch so einfach wie nötig gehalten werden...
...ein bißchen helles licht und die Haken...
...das wichtigste sind richtige Hochseewirbel und hochwertige Sprengringe...
...dazu min 1,0mm Schnur...
...dann sollte nichts schiefgehen...


----------



## BSZocher (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moin!
Ich find den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht....

Ich bräuchte noch die Adresse vom Schiff für mein Navi im Auto.

Danke.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Thyboron, Havnegarde 
...wenn du in Thyboron reinkommst direkt die 2. Strasse rechts, das ist die Havnegarde...
...dann immer geradeaus, leichte Linkskurve und schon bist du am Hafen!


----------



## BSZocher (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Dankeeeee!!!


----------



## noworkteam (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Thyboron, Havnegarde
> ...wenn du in Thyboron reinkommst direkt die 2. Strasse rechts, das ist die Havnegarde...
> ...dann immer geradeaus, leichte Linkskurve und schon bist du am Hafen!


 
@stefan: mach mal dein handy an......|gr:.. habe jetzt insgesamt 1920€uronen in DK Kronen (13700),..,habe die ganze ssk "leergekauft"...

Reicht das inkl. mit meinem Anteil ????

Bleie / Vorfächer: ich hab für das Team orga (stefan und mich) 10 Stk giessen können, dann musste ich mich mal um die Firma kümmern....
heisst: jeder sollte sich um seine eigene Sicherheit kümmern,.., FullService
können wir ja ab 2009 anbieten......


einige Tip´s: 
1. Lieber zu viel als zu wenig (fängt bei B wie Bier an und hört bei Q wie Qualitätswirbel auf.
2. Ein eigener Eimer mit Seil ( warum waschen sich immer alle die Hände bei mir ???
3. Ersatz-Gerät: Murphy Law: Es fällt immer das aus, was nicht ausfallen darf....immer Reserve einplanen
4. Gefrierbeutel nicht vergessen

Und ganz wichtig: 

Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## noworkteam (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Hier die "a la card" -Liste:

Noworkteam
Stefanwitteborg
BSZocher
Zanderman
Bootsmann
Gerihecht
Gerihecht
Sputnik
Schwedenfahrer

Gruß


Noworkteam


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Jungs Blei sollte nicht das Problem sein aber an Bord Gießen. |kopfkrat

Werde Leuchtfarbe mit bringen, und noch ein Paar Gewichte,
Hoffentlich. #t

Solche Dinger sind in unserer Gegend nur schwer zu bekommen.

Man bald gehts looooos.
 super jefühl wa.......


----------



## noworkteam (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



Schwedenfahrer08 schrieb:


> Jungs Blei sollte nicht das Problem sein aber an Bord Gießen. |kopfkrat
> 
> Werde Leuchtfarbe mit bringen,


 ???? An Bord nachts um 1:00 Uhr ?? und dann schnell trocknen lassen:q...

Ihr könnt mir mal die Mobil-Nr zu pnen,..,zur den Fall das morgen einer verschläft.......bzw. Unterwegs nach Dk irgendetwas sein sollte...

Gruß

Noworktam


----------



## stefanwitteborg (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...nabend...
...das reicht an Kronen, habe auch noch 800 vom letzten mal...
...danke nochmal fürs besorgen...

...rufe dich morgen nochmal an Jan...

...gute nacht...


----------



## Sputnik4711 (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Servus Stefan, ich benötige auch noch ein paar Kronen, habe keine mehr hier in Frankfurt bekommen, bin heute Mittag erst aus Amsterdam zurück gekommen.

Werde aber Morgen noch einmal bei uns zu Globetrotter gehen, und Knicklichter kaufen gehen, die etwas größeren, weiß zwar nicht was die kosten werden, aber wenn jemand auch welche mitgebracht bekommen möchte, mal schnell ne PN an mich, in den Tiefen wo wir Angeln werden ist es stock dunkel da benötigen die fetten Dorsche einen Wegweiser ( Knicklicht ) #6   

Mann bin ich hibbelig


----------



## noworkteam (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moin,

so wie die Vorhersagen aussehen, dürfen wir heute packen....


gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Hippi (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Na dann tight lines und viel Spass beim:v

Wünsch euch ne saubere Tour mit nen paar schiggen Dickköppen#6


----------



## noworkteam (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Danke Danke, 

wird schon passen....

Ich tippe mal wir werden ca 3-4 :vdabei sein:q

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## Bootsmann HH (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Guten Morgen -die Herren!

Hat einer von Euch eventuell rudimentär vorhandene Kenntnisse der Chirurgie? Mein damaliges Praktikum bei Proktologen wird uns sicherlich bei einem Haken in der Hand nicht weiterhelfen...

Spaß beiseite - hat irgendjemand einen 1.- Hilfe - Koffer dabei oder sollte ich lieber noch etwas in der Apotheke besorgen? Wir kennen doch alle die Arztutensilien auf einem Kutter - da wurde 1946 ein alter Koffer beim pilken aus einem U- Boot geangelt und dieser steht dann bis heute zur Behandlung unvorsichtiger Angler bereit...

So, freue mich auf morgen...

Grüße - Bootsmann


----------



## noworkteam (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

ich habe immer so eine First-Aid Packung für Fahrradfahrer dabei....wenn die dort vorhandenen Verbände nicht mehr reichen sollte, kommt sowieso der Heli...|supergri
einen guten Seitenschneider packe ich auch ein,..
Und das Durchstossen vom Haken werden wir auch hinbekommen....

gruss

noworkteam


----------



## BSZocher (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



noworkteam schrieb:


> ich habe immer so eine First-Aid Packung für Fahrradfahrer dabei....wenn die dort vorhandenen Verbände nicht mehr reichen sollte, kommt sowieso der Heli...|supergri
> einen guten Seitenschneider packe ich auch ein,..
> Und das Durchstossen vom Haken werden wir auch hinbekommen....
> 
> ...



Moin!
Boohhh noch kein Fisch aus dem Wasser und schon Haken in die Fingers 

Aber gut das einer dran gedacht hat. #6

Gummihandschuhe bring ich mit und werde in der Apotheke noch etwas Jodtinktur besorgen. Fällt der Kauf von Anti-:v Pillen nicht so auf |rolleyes

Leute ich freu mich wie ein kleines Kind am 24.12. + Geburtstag + Karneval + wat weis ich noch zusammen......


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...der Wind hat über nacht ganz schön zugenommen...
...gar nicht schön so ne 2 m Welle...

...der Käptain hat aber Verbandszeug an Board...


----------



## noworkteam (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...der Wind hat über nacht ganz schön zugenommen...
> ...gar nicht schön so ne 2 m Welle...
> 
> ...der Käptain hat aber Verbandszeug an Board...


 
Der Montag scheint doch ok, der Dienstag jo da geht schon was......

hoffen wir das Beste


Gruß


Noworkteam


----------



## BSZocher (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moin!
Abwarten.....wird schon werden.
.......zitterbibbernägelkau.........|scardie:


----------



## noworkteam (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



BSZocher schrieb:


> Moin!
> Abwarten.....wird schon werden.
> .......zitterbibbernägelkau.........|scardie:


 

Lass die Fingernägel mal dran, wir fahren ja nicht zum Ekofisk-Feld..

ich halte mal einfach dagegen und bete den DWD an

Deutsche_Bucht (54.43N 5.70E) WT: 17 C Tag Zeit Windrichtung in 10m Windgeschw. 10m Boeen 10m Wellenhoehe Wetter UTC Windrose Beaufort Beaufort m Textkuerzel So18N 3-4 0.5 Mo06NE 3-4 0.5 Mo18N-NE 2-3 0.5 Di06N-NE 4 1 

Skagerrak (57.47N 8.95E) WT: 15 C Tag Zeit Windrichtung in 10m Windgeschw. 10m Boeen 10m Wellenhoehe Wetter UTC Windrose Beaufort Beaufort m Textkuerzel So18NE-E 2-3 0.5 Mo06S 0-2 0.5 Mo18NE-E 2-3 0.5 Di06NE 3 0.5

Gruß

Noworkteam


----------



## Dorschfutzi (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



Viel Glück und Petri Heil mit dem Wetter.

*Montag sieht ganz gut aus, aber Dienstag ist nicht so berauschend.*

Wünscht Euch Dorschfutzi   |wavey:


----------



## oppa 23 (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

moin,
also windig ist zur zeit daoben ganz schön! 
kommen gerade aus hirtshals leider!
unser kutter hat gestern einen ausfall kühlwasser akregat ist ausgefallen!!!! wurden in den hafen geschleppt!!!
eigendlich sollte es ne 3 tages tour werden die leider heute geendet ist zwei tage zu früh!!!!!!!!!!!!:c:c
gab leider keine ersatz teile im hafen und da her mußten wir abreißen!!!!

wünsche hier auf jedenfall mehr glück


----------



## noworkteam (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

noch 9 Minuten....


----------



## noworkteam (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

@ Stefan :

Wir warten #h


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...ich soll um 19.00 nochmal anrufen...
...dann kommt der neue Wetterbericht...


----------



## noworkteam (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

uiuiuiui Grenzwertig

Winderfinder da hat sich die Wellenhöhe vermindert nix mehr 1,9m:vik:,dafür jetzt bei dwd:c


----------



## BSZocher (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

oh oh


----------



## Sputnik4711 (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

War heute auch bei meinem Tackle Dealer man man man, was Preise, aber ich habe eine Geheimwaffe bekommen, man man man wenn des funzt dann stehe mir Gott bei   #6

Werde gleich mal ein Foto einsetzen


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...die Tour wird........




























































......










stattfinden!
Das Wetter soll Montag und Dienstag gut werden sagt der Kaptain!

Also die Fische warten!


----------



## noworkteam (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

hängst du eine cd von tokio hotel mit ran ????


----------



## BSZocher (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...die Tour wird........stattfinden!
> Das Wetter soll Montag und Dienstag gut werden sagt der Kaptain!
> 
> Also die Fische warten!



Also jetzt so wirklich ....
...wir fahren.....
....nee echt...??!!!!!???!!!!!

Ja wie Gei. ist das denn...... :vik:

Freue mich euch alle dann am/auf dem Schiff zu sehen......

Es geht los, es geht los!!!!!  jupppii


----------



## Sputnik4711 (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

So Leutz jetzt paßt mal auf, jetzt kommt ein Foto, einmal bei Tag, und einmal bei 400 m Tiefe  heheheheeeee #6

Mann des wird ein Fest, ich bin schon ganz hibbelig vor Aufregung, meine Frau macht schon Streß weil ich soviel €uronen ausgegeben habe.

Was haltet Ihr von der GEHEIMWAFFE  sieht doch fett aus, hoffentlich mögen das die Dorschis !!!!


----------



## noworkteam (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

mehr nicht ???? :q:q:q:q|wavey:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...Hauptsache das bleibt nicht direkt am ersten Wrack hängen...


----------



## noworkteam (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> ...Hauptsache das bleibt nicht direkt am ersten Wrack hängen...


 
...Hauptsache das bleibt nicht direkt am ersten *Daumen* hängen..

Da sinken die Chancen auf Fisch erstmal ungemein :q


----------



## Sputnik4711 (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

habe schon etwas mehr Material, ich meinte ja das mit dem Leuchten, sieht doch verdammt gut aus, und wennste verschieden Knicklichter reinsteckst leuchtet der sogar bunt


----------



## BSZocher (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> .... und wennste verschieden Knicklichter reinsteckst leuchtet der sogar bunt



Denk euch mal das Bild in 200m Tiefe wenn wir unsere Montagen runtergelassen haben.......

Lampionfest am Wrack :q

So liebe Leute ich bin denn schon mal Richtung DK unterwegs.....noch nen kleinen Zwischenstopp einlegen.....

Wir sehen uns am Sonntag


----------



## Ossipeter (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Wünsch euch einen goilen Tripp! Stefan halt die Ohren steif!


----------



## noworkteam (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Wünsch euch einen goilen Tripp! Stefan halt die Ohren steif!


 

wir werden uns mächtig ins Zeug legen


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (21. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Juten morjen leuts,

supi dat mit dem Wetter.........wir kommen.........erstmal zum
Schiff und dann gewaltig mit Fisch an der rute. :vik:
Na dann brauchen wir auch kein zusätzliches :v

Freu freu #h


----------



## Sputnik4711 (21. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

jetzt geht es bald los, ich bin schon ganz Aufgeregt, Hoffentlich habe ich alles eingepackt, und wenn des Wetter auch noch gut ist, was will man mehr Yuppppiiiieeeeeee#6


----------



## Sputnik4711 (21. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

So Leutz ich bin dann mal wech,
Jan & Stefan wir sehen uns dann um 14:00 Uhr

Yuppppiiieeeeeee !!!!!


----------



## noworkteam (21. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

ich pack dann auch mal....

gruß

noworkteam


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (21. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

*Auf Gehts* :m

Ich werde um 15 Uhr 30 Starten in Richtung Dänemark.....

Hoffentlich reicht mein zusammen gestückeltes Material.

Hat mich ganz schön geschockt die ca. 10 Abrisse |uhoh:.....na immer schön locker bleiben.....ist meine Devise.

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## snofla (22. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

viel Glück Leute und ne laue Puste


----------



## Hamburgspook (22. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moin,

bin gespannt auf den Bericht. Denke aber mal das Sie heute wieder reinfahren und wenn überhaupt morgen nur noch unter Land angeln werden. Knapp 2 Meter Welle ist schon an der Grenze. Ging uns bei unserer Tour auch so.

http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/ekofisk

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## pinky666 (23. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Ich wünsch Euch auch tight lines und vor allem Glück mit dem Wetter ! Waren am Freitag mit der Orca1 raus ab Hirtshals,ziemlich schwere See,16 Mann an Bord,Resultat : 1 Köhler und diverse Makrelen . . . Höhepunkt war dann die Wasserpumpe,die auf der Rückfahrt krepierte (das gleiche Pech hatten wir schon im Juni mit der Antares ab Hanstholm ). Die Orca 3 Hat uns dann in den Hafen geschleppt,und Samstag morgen gab's dann die Nachricht dass vor Mittwoch keine Ersatzteile zu bekommen wären. Also gepackt und zurück nach DE.Wat'n Frust . . .


----------



## Hechtpeter (23. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



pinky666 schrieb:


> Ich wünsch Euch auch tight lines und vor allem Glück mit dem Wetter ! Waren am Freitag mit der Orca1 raus ab Hirtshals,ziemlich schwere See,16 Mann an Bord,Resultat : 1 Köhler und diverse Makrelen . . . Höhepunkt war dann die Wasserpumpe,die auf der Rückfahrt krepierte (das gleiche Pech hatten wir schon im Juni mit der Antares ab Hanstholm ). Die Orca 3 Hat uns dann in den Hafen geschleppt,und Samstag morgen gab's dann die Nachricht dass vor Mittwoch keine Ersatzteile zu bekommen wären. Also gepackt und zurück nach DE.Wat'n Frust . . .


 

Da hatte ich Anfang September auf der Orca 1 ja noch richtig Glück. Grosse Seelachse und Makrelen ohne Ende#h#h


----------



## pinky666 (24. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Tja Hechtpeter,Glück und Pech liegen manchmal dicht zusammen . . .
Die Crew auf der Orca 1 war echt klasse,Olga war "Bootsfrau" und Horst war auch echt gut drauf . . na ja,Schicksal,steckt man nicht drin ! Die Crew Hat ja noch richtig Glück gehabt,wollten nach dieser (Tor-) Tour nach Hamburg zurück !

Und Makrelen fangen finde ich nicht wirklich prall,vor allem das versorgen der Fische ist ganz schön zeitraubend !


----------



## Hechtpeter (24. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



pinky666 schrieb:


> Tja Hechtpeter,Glück und Pech liegen manchmal dicht zusammen . . .
> Die Crew auf der Orca 1 war echt klasse,Olga war "Bootsfrau" und Horst war auch echt gut drauf . . na ja,Schicksal,steckt man nicht drin ! Die Crew Hat ja noch richtig Glück gehabt,wollten nach dieser (Tor-) Tour nach Hamburg zurück !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zanderman111 (24. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Dann hättet ihr mal bei uns mitfahren sollen. DER HAMMER was da abging.......einfach nur genial. Ich wollte mal angeln bis ich kein Bock mehr habe, weil Ganzkörperschmerz vom Drillen. Ziel erreicht:m:m:m


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...so sitze auch im Büro...
...war heute morgen um 07.30 zuhause und bin dann ohne Schlaf direkt zur Arbeit...
...aber es hat Spaß gemacht mit Euch...
...auch wenn die Leng´s am 1. Tag nicht so wollten, der 2.Tag auf Dorsch hat für alles entschädigt glaube ich...
...so viel Fisch wie wir in den 7 Stunden gefangen war schon enorm...

...oder wie seht Ihr das...

P.S.: O.K., die Wellen hätten keine 4 m haben müssen aber der Fisch war willig...

...gruß Stefan...


----------



## pinky666 (24. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

@Zanderman111 :

Na dann hau mal in die Tasten !

Bericht bitte !!!#y


----------



## Hechtpeter (24. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

das hört sich gut an#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...das mit dem Bericht wird noch ein wenig dauern...
...ich bin ab Freitag erstmal im Urlaub...

...wenn dann muß sich jemand anderes an die Tasten schwingen...


----------



## Bootsmann HH (24. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moin Männer!

Gerd, Christian und ich sind auch sicher in Hamburg angekommen (gegen 03:30 h). Konnte somit etwas Schlaf finden und versuche gerade, meine Anrufe und mails auf die "Kette" zu bekommen. (******* - fahre immer noch "Fahrstuhl")

Wäre nett zu wissen, ob die Kollegen alle gut angekommen sind. Einige hatte es ja noch recht weit...

Zunächst: Vielen, lieben Dank an Stefan und Jan für die Orga! War wirklich alles top!!! Auch Danke an die Kollegen, die an der Tour teilgenommen haben. Hätte nicht gedacht, daß man sich so unterstützt und überall hilft.(Sei es den "Kotzeeimer" des Kollegen säubern, den Pinkelpott reichen oder einfach in allen Lagen da sein!)

Die Stimmung war wirklich super und die Fischerei einmalig. Habe meinen ersten Leng gefangen und von den dicken Dorschen konnte ich bis gestern nur träumen - war echt ein tolles Erlebnis.

Das Wetter - O.K., mein Respekt gegenüber denjenigen, die diese Arbeit tagtäglich machen müssen ist in neue Dimensionen gestiegen. Die Wellen waren nun echt teilweise der Hammer...

However - Bericht und Bilder folgen sicherlich, wenn wir "richtig" angekommen sind.

Grüße an Alle

Bootsmann


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Danke!

Freut mich das es Euch gefallen hat!

Next year the same procedure#h...


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (24. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Hallo Jungs
auch von meiner Seite, bin gut mit dem Zandermann
(abgliefert auf dem Parkplatz) gegen 5 Uhr 30 eingetroffen.
Hast Recht mit den Fahrstuhl (Schöne wellen) wann komme ich da wieder raus, aus dem Fahrstuhl.
Man das war einfach nur Gut, auch wenn mir die Fische meine Rute zerbrechen. #t
Bilder Folgen sicher noch,zeigen auf jedenfalls die Dramatik der Rückfahrt sehr Gut.
Bis denne und grüssle an alle und DANKE für die ORGA. :vik:


----------



## stefanwitteborg (24. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...jan ist auch zuhause und fleißig am Filetieren...
...auf dem Schiff war es bei dem Seegang leider nicht möglich;-))...


----------



## gerihecht (24. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moin aus Hamburg.Ich binn wieder unter den Lebenden .War aber eine wirklich super  Fahrt .Danke an Stefan und Jan .Ich würde mich freuen euch nächtes Jahr wieder zu sehen.Binn der Meinung das es mit 10 Mann gerade richtig war.Grüsse an alle Gerhard.


----------



## gerihecht (24. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



gerihecht schrieb:


> Moin aus Hamburg.Ich binn wieder unter den Lebenden .War aber eine wirklich super Fahrt .Danke an Stefan und Jan .Ich würde mich freuen euch nächtes Jahr wieder zu sehen.Binn der Meinung das es mit 10 Mann gerade richtig war.Grüsse an alle Gerhard.


 Ich will mich auch bei allen für die liebevolle Hilfe bedanken.Ich finde es wirklich toll wie ihr mir in der Not geholfen habt. DANKE!


----------



## noworkteam (24. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Nabend, melde mich auch zurück...#h

Bin um 9:00 Uhr angekommen |kopfkrat und um 9:03 schon wieder im Alltag,..,
zwischendurch im Schneckentempo filitiert...

Ihr wart eine Prima-Truppe...Danke !!!

_Fuck bin ich alle ;-)_


Mehr später...


Gruß

Noworkteam...


----------



## bender (24. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Der Frühnebel lichtet sich, Du machst die Leinen los, erst Bug dann Heck, Du fährst in den South Channel raus, am Rocky Neck vorbei, Ten Pound Island, vorbei an Hains Pond, wo ich als Junge Schlittschuh gelaufen bin, Du lässt Dein Signalhorn ertönen und winkst dem Sohn den Leuchtturmwärters zu. Dann kommen die Meeresvoegel, die Heringsmöven, die Eistaucher, fette dumme Enten, der erste Sonnenstrahl, Du fährst nach Norden, volle Fahrt voraus, 12 Knoten, die Jungs machen Ihre Arbeit, Du hast das Komando. Du weisst Du bist ein Hochseeangler...gibts was besseres auf der Welt?"

So, oder so ähnlich hat es sich zugetragen...

Moinsen!

Leute was soll ich sagen... Es war der absolute Hammer!
Wer nicht dabei war, hat selber Schuld und sollte nu auch nicht weiterlesen, extreme Neidgefahr  Aber lest selbst...

Wir (Peer, mein alter Herr Gerd und ich) haben uns am Sonntag bei schönstem Hamburger Sonnenschein getroffen. Nach dem wir das ganze Gerödel verstaut hatten und uns bei den Liebsten verabschiedet hatten, konnte es endlich Richtung Thyboron los gehen. Dank Peer am Steuer und 3 Litern unter der Haube gings ziemlich Flott und konform der StvO gen Norden. 

Velkomm i Danmark!

Thyboron, wir sind am Ziel!

Schnell nach dem Kutter Ausschau gehalten...da isser!

Dann schnell an Deck und die anderen Jungs aus dem Board gesucht, aber ausser uns und ein paar Hafengeiern war noch keiner da.

Nun gut, dann gings nochmal ans Eingemachte... Sämtliche Kisten, Eimer und Kästen an Bord. Alle Achtung was man da mit sich schleppt, hätte auch locker ne Expedition ins Polarmeer abgedeckt!

Geschafft 

Nun gabs erstmal n kühles Kaltschalengetränk aus der Dose! Herrlich wie das nach so harter Arbeit schmeckt! Aber hätt ich gewusst was da die nächsten 2 Tage auf uns zu kommt, dann hätt ich über das bisschen geackere müde gelächelt...

Nach 1/2 Stunde konnten wir auch Fischimeer an Bord begrüßen und schon mal ne Runde schnacken. 

Die Wartezeit wurde uns vom Käpten versüßt, der hat uns dei allerfeinste Tabledance Nummer an der Stang hingelegt, die wir jemals zuvor zu sehen bekommen hatten!

Da blieb uns echt die Spucke weg! Darauf gleich noch nen Halben!

Allein dafür hatte sich schon die Anfahrt gelohnt 

Aber wir wollten ja noch mehr...

Nachdem die Mannschafft komplett war, haben wir die Ruten montiert und Eimer, Kisten und Kästen verzurrt, ab in die muckeligen Kojen und Kräfte gesammlet, für das was da kommen wird.

Nach ein paar Stunden Schlaf unter meiner Kuscheligen Tiegerdecke konnte es endlich losgehen!

1. Stop Köderfische fangen!

Der Käpten hatte einen Makrelenschwarm angesteuert, die Biester wollte aber nicht recht... Zum Glück konnten wir ein paar Köhler auf die Planken legen, die dann als Köder herhalten mussten!

Dann gings auch schon ans erste Wrack!

Montagen runter und... Zack!!! Heftige Gegenwehr...aber 1:0 für das Wrack!

In der Zeit bogen sich schon einige Ruten an Deck und kurz darauf kamen die ersten Fische an Deck!

Schöne Lengs!

Neue Montage dran und ab in 160 Meter Tiefe...

Zubbel, Zubbel...Zack! Fisch!!! Nun  nix wie hoch damit und weg vom Wrack!

Leider kein Leng, aber ein schöner Dorsch!

Trööööt! Einholen und ab zum nächsten Wrack!

An dieser Stelle ist meine Entscheidung engültig gefallen, beim nächsten Mal nur mit ner E-Multi! So ein Kilo Blei aus der Tiefe liefert einfach zu viel Gegenwehr...

Nächstes Wrack, wieder schöne Fische an Deck und beste Laune bei den Kollegen!

Das man nie zu früh die Flinte ins Korn werfen sollte, zeigt sich bei dem Fang von Fischimeer! Der hatte einen schönen Leng gehakt, dem das allerdings überhaupt nicht geschmeckt hatte und sich gleich wieder in seine Tiefseebehausung verdrückt hat.
Nach beständiger Gegewehr von Fischi und guter psychischer Unterstützung der Mitangler, konnte Fischimeer den Fisch überzeugen kleinbei zu geben und einen sehr schönen Leng landen!

Petri Heil, das ist eine Angelgemeinschaft!

Irgendwann geht auch der schönste Angeltag zu Ende...

Nun gings ans Versorgen der Beute!

Peer und ich haben im Team gemetzelt... Einer nimmt aus, der Andere legt 1a Filets auf den Tisch!

Danach noch n lüttes gute Nacht Bierchen und ab in die Kojen!

Gute Nacht!

Morgens wurden wir dann ziemlich ungemütlich geweckt...
Das Skagerrak zeigte uns seine häßliche Fratze!

War gar nicht so einfach in die Socken zu schlüpfen und sicheren Fußes an Deck zu kommen...

Hat echt ganz ordentlich gepustet! Aber nu, wir waren ja nicht zum Halma spielen da!

Der Einsatz an der Reling hatte es aber in sich und das Trotzen gegen die Naturgewalten hat sich voll gelohnt!

Doooooooooorsch!!!

Hab sowas bis dato noch nie gesehen...

Pilker runter, Fühlung aufnehemen... Zack!!! Rute krumm!

So ging das am laufenden Band weiter!

Dubletten und Trieletten ohne Ende!

Gerd hatte ein besonders schönes Gespann an den Zügeln!

2 x Dorsch a 11 + 10 Kilo! 

Petri Heil mein Bester!

Es wurden wirklich sehr schöne Fische gelandet!

Den ganzen Tag über gabs grad mal 2 Driften ohne Fisch und die wurden nach 3 Minuten abgebrochen und das Schiff neu verholt.

Wie viele Fische wir nun genau gefangen haben, kann ich gar nicht genau beziffern...
Aber es war ne MENGE!!!

Tröööt, Tröööt, Tröööt!

Feierabend!

Alles so gut es ging verzurrt, denn mittlerweile hatten wir echt ne ordentliche Brise umme Nase...

Wellen von guten 4 Metern sind schon nicht ohne! Aber auch ein unvergessliches Erlebnis...

Die Fische zu versorgen war echt kein Kinderspiel!

An dieser Stelle DIGGES DANKESCHÖN an Peer, der sämtlichen Brechern standgehalten hat und die Fische ausgenommen hat. Peer, hoffe Du hast sämtliche Fischinnereien aus den Strümpfen bekommen  Die Bewerbung zum "Heringskrabbenfscher" hast Du mit Bravur bestanden! Next Level Beringsee 

Auf der Rückfahrt, die satte 10 Std in Anspruch genommen hatte, wurden es dem Ein und Anderem, ganz vornehm blaß ums Näschen...

War aber auch n guter Höllenritt!

Möchte gerne nochmal unterstreichen wie fürsorglich sich die Kollegen um unsere Seekranken gekümmert haben! Das ist sicherlich keine Selbstverständlichkeit!

Danke Jungs, ihr wart Spitze!

Nach dem ich aus meinem Dornröschenschlaf erwacht bin (das Vomex Zäpfchen hatte mich schach matt gesetzt) und gemerkt hatte das ich klitsche nass war, hab ich auch noch ne Mütze Schlaf unter Deck genommen...

Gentelmans, es war mir eine Ehre an Eurer Seit zu fischen!
Nein, das ist hier nicht die Titanic und wir sind alle sicher im Hafen angekommen, möchte mich aber nur nochmals bei allen bedanken!

Die Tour mit Euch war wirklich sahnemäßig!!!

Würde mich sehr freuen Euch wieder an Bord begrüßen zu können!

Wie bei jedem Großen Event, möchte ich zum Schluß den Leuten Danken, die das Alles erst ermöglicht haben!

Stefan und Jan, vielen Dank für die Orga, die Tips vorab und die schöne Zeit an Bord!

Auch dem Käpten, Mange tak! Einfach toll wie er uns an den Fisch und sicher wieder heim gebracht hat!

So, beweiskräftige Fotos folgen...

Grüße

Christian


----------



## Bootsmann HH (24. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Mönsch Krischan - wie hübsch Du schreiben kannst, man könnte denken, Du wärst ein netter Mensch.... aber mit der verbalen Fatahmorgana führst Du mich nicht hinters Licht...

Nein, ein klasse Beitrag von Dir!!!

Als Britta gesehen hat, daß Du Deine Tigerdecke und ich meine "Rosa - Plüschdecke" eingepackt hast- und ich noch erzählt habe, daß ich bei Gerd und Dir im Heck stand - waren gute Argumente teuer...

Soeben habe ich jedoch die ersten Filets aus der Pfanne gezaubert und der Kummer war vergessen... Die Lütten haben den Fisch weggehauen wie nichts gutes nur mit Salz und Pfeffer - ein Gedicht!

Die - die den Bericht von Christian lesen, sollen sich keiner Illusion hingeben - die nächste Fahrt wird sicherlich in gleicher Besetzung durchgeführt!

@Stefan: Bitte Bootsmann auf die Liste!!!

Also, ich bin selber gespannt auf die Fotos!

Liebe Grüße an Alle

Bootsmann


----------



## noworkteam (24. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



bender schrieb:


> Nach dem ich aus meinem Dornröschenschlaf erwacht bin (das Vomex Zäpfchen hatte mich schach matt gesetzt) und gemerkt hatte das ich klitsche nass war, hab ich auch noch ne Mütze Schlaf unter Deck genommen...


 
Vom Zäpfchen ???
Vom Seegang ???
Oder 

Vom ..nein nein .ich möchte nicht weiterdenken:q:q:q, hab ich was verpasst ???:q

Noch zwei Stunden Kinder-Wache und dann endlich ins Bett ...ich schreibe mal, wenn ich (aus)geschlafen habe...

@Sputnik: Wo bleibst denn Du ???#h

Gruss

Noworkteam


----------



## Sputnik4711 (24. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

So Leutz, auch ich bin wieder gut zu Hause angekommen !!!

War um 10:00 Uhr zu Hause, habe dann gleich mal ein heißes Bad genommen, den ich habe mich gefühlt wie aus dem Ars...... gezogen.

Das war wirklich ein Höllenritt, die letzten 8 Std. aber wir haben es überlebt :vik:

Vielen dank noch einmal an den Schwedenfahrer für das ausnehmen meiner Fische, ich hätte das nicht mehr fertig gebracht, ich war so ausgelutscht am Ende, ich habe sogar auf der Heimfahrt für ein Rosienenbrötchen das mir der Jan gab, 1 Std. gebraucht um es fertig zu essen.

Aber dann nach einer Weile als wir in Deutschland waren, 1 Hamburger / 1 Cheesburger und mein erster guter Milchkaffee ( ich trinke keinen schwarzen Kaffee ) deswegen konnte ich auch auf dem Boot kein Kaffee trinken.

Auch ich muß sagen alles in allem eine Super Truppe, Danke noch einmal für die, die uns bestimmte Knoten und Montagen gezeigt haben, es war alles super, und alle sehr Hilfsbereit.

Es hat mal wieder mehr gezeigt, das der Jan und der Stefan das wieder gut hinbekommen haben.
Es war ja für mich nicht die erste Fahrt mit den beiden, aber es wird auch nicht die letzte Ausfahrt mit den beiden sein !!!!!

Aber was ich nicht wirklich verstehe, und nur mit dem #d kann, wie kann man sich alles in die Birne hauen - Jägermeister - Bier - Kaffe - Gullasch - belegte Brötchen - Kartoffelbrei ect. dann noch tanzen tut, bei 4 Meter Wellen, und die werden noch nicht einmal blaß um die Nase #d#d#d#d#dtztztztzt das ferstehe ich nicht, wo einige dann doch schon denken überlebe ich das ganze hier eigentlich........

Wie gesagt alles Bestens, ich bin auch gut zu Hause angekommen, es gab Fisch on Mass und es waren auch wirklich dicke fette Oschis dabei, habe meine Fische jetzt auch alles bearbeitet, habe heute auch noch gearbeitet, und muß in 3 Std. wieder OnTour nach Paris, wieder ein wenig was schaffen, den die Nächste Drift kommt bestimmt.

Ich würde mich natürlich freuen, die ganze Truppe, beim nächsten Ritt wieder anzutreffen.

Es Grüßt Euch alle

Sputnik4711 ( Ralf )


----------



## Hippi (25. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Na dann mal ein digges Petri von den zu Haus gebliebenen!!!

4m Welle ist schon richtig heftig. Kann da mitfühlen...


Wir wollen jetzt aber Fotos Jan... los uffstehen und rein die Dingers!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Diese Tour ist schon ein aufwühlendes Erlebnis für`s erste Mal.
Beim zweiten Mal gehts schon bisl besser, aber nur ein ganz kleines bisl|wavey:


----------



## snofla (25. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

aha Jan ist auch online,da sollte doch was gehen mit Bildern


auch von mir dickes petri zu erfolgreichen tour


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

...denke das das mit den Bilder noch ein wenig dauert...
...wir werden einen einzigen beitrag mit Bildern erstellen...da man sonst den Überblick verliert...

...so wie ich das sehe sind die Touren für das nächste jahr schon wieder voll....


----------



## noworkteam (25. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



Hippi schrieb:


> Wir wollen jetzt aber Fotos Jan... los uffstehen und rein die Dingers!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Dauert noch ein bisschen, die Finger müssen sich erst mal wieder an die kleinen Tasten gewöhnen....



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> Aber was ich nicht wirklich verstehe, und nur mit dem #d kann, wie kann man sich alles in die Birne hauen - Jägermeister - Bier - Kaffe - Gullasch - belegte Brötchen - Kartoffelbrei ect. dann noch tanzen tut, bei 4 Meter Wellen, und die werden noch nicht einmal blaß um die Nase #d#d#d#d#dtztztztzt das ferstehe ich nicht, wo einige dann doch schon denken überlebe ich das ganze hier eigentlich........
> 
> ( Ralf )


 
Deine Auflistung ist das Geheimrezept |supergri


Gruß


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (26. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> So Leutz, auch ich bin wieder gut zu Hause angekommen !!!
> 
> War um 10:00 Uhr zu Hause, habe dann gleich mal ein heißes Bad genommen, den ich habe mich gefühlt wie aus dem Ars...... gezogen.
> 
> ...



Das mit den Fischen ausnehmen habe ich doch gerne für dich gemacht, wer so leidet wie du auf der Rückfahrt dem muss doch geholfen werden,dafür sind und waren wir doch ein Team,oder??????
Das mit dem Tanzen waren doch nur für Euch, damit Ihr schneller wieder auf die Beine kommt.
Alte Indianer Regel ...... oder So.#t
War schon ne super Mischung von den Leuten her.
Wir haben alle eine unglaubliche Angel fahrt erlebt.
Man echt Goil.
CD :vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## BSZocher (28. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moin!
So nun bin ich "Spätrückkehrer" auch wieder gesund und munter angekommen. Hatte mir ja noch am Do und Fr je eine Ausfahrt von Hanstholm gegönnt.
War ein Abbild der ersten Tour.
Do war Ententeich und Freitag war es etwas bewegter mit ca. 2m Wellen.

Wo wir wieder bei den Wellen wären:



Sputnik4711 schrieb:


> .....Aber was ich nicht wirklich verstehe, und nur mit dem #d kann, wie kann man sich alles in die Birne hauen - Jägermeister - Bier - Kaffe - Gullasch - belegte Brötchen - Kartoffelbrei ect. dann noch tanzen tut, bei 4 Meter Wellen, und die werden noch nicht einmal blaß um die Nase #d#d#d#d#dtztztztzt das ferstehe ich nicht, wo einige dann doch schon denken überlebe ich das ganze hier eigentlich......



Jepp wenn das Boot zum Tanz bittet da kann man doch nicht nein sagen.......und ab 3,5m wird aus dem Walzer halt ein Quickstep :q

Bedanken möchte ich mich nochmals bei Jan und Stefan für die super Orga der Tour.
Super Truppe (ein Teil sieht sich ja wieder #h) gutes Schiff, guter Skipper, gutes Essen warm und reichlich |rolleyes und dann gab es auch noch super Fisch an die Haken. Das am ersten Tag die "langen Fische" nicht so wollten lag bestimmt nur daran, daß wir unsere 70cm Köhler als Köder nehmen mussten. Junge Makrele schmeckt wohl besser...... 
Kann man nunmal nicht erzwingen, daß die Fische auch hungrig sind wenn man vor Ort ist. Der Skipper hat aber gute Alternativen gefunden......und die "Trillleeettteeen" ham ja gut entschädigt. :m
Ich fand es einfach Geil (kann ich nicht ander sagen) als am 2. Tag vom Heck her RUMS RUMS RUMS eine Angel nach der anderen krumm war bis zum Ars.. und alle "dicke Backen" hatten.

Na ja "dicke Backen" gab es ja auch bei dem ein oder anderen auch ohne Fisch am Haken..... ja ja wer den Schaden hat den Spott und beim nächsten Tripp erwischt es einen selber.....:v
Es war aber auch, wie schon geschrieben, ein warer "Höllenritt" zurück.
Um bei Filmzitaten/Filmausschnitten zu bleiben erinnerte mich die Rückfahrt an die Sturmscenen im Film "Forrest Gumb". In dieser Scene fährt die Hauptperson einen von der Größe vergleichbaren Kutter......und sein alter Vorgesetzter aus Kriegszeiten hängt oben im Mast und schreit den Sturm an......"War DAS alles???" und freut sich den berühmten "Ast" ab........

Tja ?!?  War das wirklich Alles??????

NNNNEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!!

Denn auf der nächsten Tour bin ich wieder mit dabei :m|jump:


----------



## BSZocher (28. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



bender schrieb:


> ....
> Gentelmans, es war mir eine Ehre an Eurer Seit zu fischen!
> Nein, das ist hier nicht die Titanic und wir sind alle sicher im Hafen angekommen, möchte mich aber nur nochmals bei allen bedanken!
> ........



Werte Gentlemen ich kann mich meinem Vorredner in voller Gänze seiner Ausführungen anschließen.
Ich selbst hätte es treffender nicht ausdrücken können.

..und nun mal ungalant:
Geile Tour Geile Truppe!!!!!

P.S.: Da am 2ten Tag meine Camera abgesoffen ist, hat wer ein paar Fotos für mich?


----------



## noworkteam (28. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Moin,

Bilder: Damit wir mal sämtliche Bilder zusammenfassen können, habe ich einen FTP-Server eingerichtet. Dort laden wir alle unsere Fotos hoch,..,ich mache eine iso-Datei daraus und jeder hat die gesamten Fotos auf CD-Format...

Meine Wrackangler-Site ist zwar schon online aber noch im Rohbau..

Zugangsdaten für FTP per Mail oder PN anfragen


Gruß


----------



## Strunz (28. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Hallo Leute#h
Glückwunsch zu Eurer Tour und den Fischen:m
Gut das die 4m Wellen alle überstanden haben ohne Verletzung, das ist schon nicht ohne!!!
Jetzt wird es aber Zeit mit den Foto´s!!!
Gruß Carsten


----------



## BSZocher (28. September 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



noworkteam schrieb:


> ,..,ich mache eine iso-Datei daraus und jeder hat die gesamten Fotos auf CD-Format...
> 
> Zugangsdaten für FTP per Mail oder PN anfragen
> 
> ...



Moin!
Danke für den Service mit den Bildern.
Sag Bescheid wenn das CD-Format vorliegt.....
Die Familie "kratzt" schon 

Grüße


----------



## Hamburgspook (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Leudde.....über 6 Monate einen Thread und jetzt kommen keine Bilder von der Fahrt.

Wir sind gespannt

VG
Markus


----------



## noworkteam (1. Oktober 2008)

*Bericht Teil I: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour Bodil 2008*

Mein kleiner Bericht der Tour....

Nachdem ich Sputnik und Stefan am Treffpunkt eingesammelt hatte, ging es entspannt mit der schnurrenden 3l V6 Maschine Richtung Thyboron. Mann waren wir gut unterwegs, aber wie es scheinbar immer ist, irgendjemand der Truppe hat Hummeln im Hintern und ist schon auf dem Boot. Diesmal hatte der norddeutsche Anteil der Teilnehmer Platz auf dem Boot gefunden und die erste Buddel geöffnet.

Nachdem die Ausrüstung ( die Größenordnung entsprach eine Arkis-Expedition) an Bord gebracht worden war, jeder sein Bettchen gemacht und seine Begrüßungsflasche geöffnet hatte, traf irgendwann auch der Kapitän samt Bootsmann ein.

Kurz noch Eis fassen und die Bodil fuhr Richtung offenes Meer.

Die wundersam nicht vorhandenen Köderfische sollten wir man nächsten Tag selber fangen. Laut Stefan "stehen die Makrelen überall" . Also recht früh ist Bett ( nicht eine Schnarchnase dabei , wunderbar !!!!) und früh raus.

BSZocher und Zanderman waren früh an Deck, der Ruf "Wale" schallte über Deck , ich runter die EOS gegriffen, mal wieder zu langsam... und nix mit Wal-Foto...nur Sonnenaufgang











Langsam trafen auch die weiteren Mitstreiter unter freien Himmel an, machten sich so ihre Gedanken was sie wohl so Richtung Grund ablassen werden.











Das gebuchte Frühstück war einfach, aber wirkungsvoll, der Kaffe wie immer bissle schwach, ich denke das wird das Team der Bodil nie lernen. Stefan meditierte schon mal eine Runde " Ich, mein Brötchen und das Meer"






Sputnik schien schon den richtigen Riecher zu haben, was uns, oder besser ganz besonders ihn erwarten würde...







Also ging es morgens erst mal auf Köderfisch-Jagd. Dies war schwieriger als gedacht. Fisch war da, nur der richtige Zielfisch, Makrele, wollte wirklich nur vereinzelt anbeißen. 






Hier und da kam ein Kabeljau an Deck, ich dürfte mich über meinen ersten Schellfisch freuen, da wurde die Aufmerksamkeit der "vorderen" Truppe durch Sputnik´s Ausruf: "Schaut mal: die Rute sieht aus, als ob die gleich bricht" auf Schwedenfahrer gelenkt. 

Die Zeit reichte gerade noch aus, den Blick auf dessen Rute zu fixieren, da verabschiedete sich die Rute auch schon mit einem feinen "Knirsch und Knack"..

Aber was ein fähiger Bootsmann der Bodil ist zeigte sich sofort, eine leichte Hilfestellung für Schwedenfahrer und der Fisch konnte gedrillt werden.






Irgendwann knallte es auch bei Sputnik richtig ins Gerät, irgendein kapitaler Seelachs wird eingestiegen sein und zog mir nix dir nix fleissig Schnur von Sputnik´s Rolle und verabschiedete sich nachdem die Bremse "nachjustiert" worden war. 

Dieses Ereignis traf Sputnik schwer (verständlich) und erzeugte ein merkwürdiges "Dickfisch-haben-wollen-und nicht-bekommen"-Flunkern in seinen Augen... 

Makrelen wollten also nicht wirklich, so mussten die diversen Köhler in Küchengröße als Naturköder herhalten...Nachdem zumindest ein Grundstock an Naturköder bereit lag, ging es weiter zum Lengangeln.

Das Leng-Angeln war irgendwie verhext egal wo, egal wie, egal womit, hier und da kam mal einer über Board aber so richtig klappte es nicht. Auch jenseits der 150Meter-Marke war unten am Grund nix mit Partylaune.












Die Stimmung bei einigen schwand um länger die noch längeren Gesichter Richtung Meeresgrund stierten. Die teilweise nicht vorhandene "Inkompatibilität der eingesetzten Hardware" trug zu der Stimmung vereinzelter Teilnehmer nicht gerade bei..(ich sag jetzt mal nix |wavey

Da konnten auch die "Beifänge" nichts ändern..





Fischimeer, perfekter Knotenkundler und Ich-fall-nicht-auf-Leng-Angler, durfte sich dann mal ans Filetierbrett in Pose stellen.












Hinsichtlich der Ackerei in der Tiefe, der "bescheidenen" Fänge kam hier und da eine leicht bedrückte Stimmung auf, welche wir Stefan und ich, zwar nachempfinden konnten, wussten wir beide aber auch, das der zweite Tag noch ansteht und wenn´s es mit der Bodil auf Dosch & Co geht, die Gesichter morgen einen ganz anderen Ausdruck haben werden.

Nur so richtig glauben wollte uns das nicht jeder...

Da Wetter frischte seit Nachmittag immer weiter auf, die Truppe war scheinbar vom ersten Tag geschafft oder wollte früh ins Bettchen eine Runden weinen, ob der nicht gefangenen fetten Lengs. Jedenfalls war um 23:00 Uhr Schicht im Schacht...wie auf einem Senioren-Dampfer |supergri..

Der Nächste Tag sollte dann die Wende bringen, das war die Zielvorgabe. Um das Handikap zu erhöhen, nahm der Wind immer weiter zu, die Wellen selbstredend auch. 






Sputnik hatte sich scheinbar den verlorenen Knaller des gestrigen Tages gepaart mit dem obligatorischem Frühstück, garniert mit Welle, zu Herzen genommen und drohte dem Kabeljau mit allen verfügbaren Mittel doch bald an Bord zu kommen..






Da die See immer ungemütlicher wurde, durfte meine Eos in den Koffer, die Möglichkeiten Fotos zu machen, wurde recht schwierig, sicherer Stand, Rute, Rolle und Kamera,.., ich muss mir mal zwei Arme zusätzlich implimentieren lassen oder nehme meinen Kamerahelm bei der nächsten Tour mit...

Schon früh morgens wanderten die durch Sputnik völlig verängstigten ersten Dorsche in die bereit stehenden Kübel..






Der Materialverlust an Rollen und Ruten müssten wir mal in einer Statistik festhalten,.., "Knack" rechts neben mir und Stefan war stolzer Besitzer einer nunmehr dreiteiligen Rute..

Hinten muss sich irgendwann eine Multi verabschiedet haben, Gerihecht durfte meine Alutecnos 30LBS entjungfern und den ersten Fang mit ihr drillen.

Auch der Bootsmann der Bodil freute sich an diesem Tag ein Bein ab, 10 Jahre auf See und dann durfte er seinen ersten 20Pfund Kabeljau auf die Planken legen, Glückwunsch nach DK.

Ende Teil I


----------



## sunny (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Der erst Teil ist doch schon mal ganz ausgezeichnet #6. Lass es bis zum 2. nicht so lange dauern.


----------



## noworkteam (1. Oktober 2008)

*Bericht Teil II:  2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Bei jeder Drift kamen nun die Fische an Bord, teilweise knallten alle Ruten Richtung Grund,.., Stefan ( "eigentlich habe ich gar keine Lust aufs Angeln...",..,jaja das kommt immer nach einer Party vor...) zog fleissig einen nach dem anderen raus, sogar zwei Knurrhähne hat er erwischt...

Was Sputnik am ersten Tag der Tour mitmachen dürfte ("Sein Köhler des Lebens") dürfte ich mir nun am Dienstag direkt zweimal reinpfeifen.

Ehrlich wie im Profil, bin ich eh ein Grobmotoriker, sprich neumodisches "light tackle" ist sowieso nix für mich..

Also fein den 600g Bergmann-Pilker in die See auf ca 70 Meter sinken lassen,.bums rums.., da ist er der dicke Fisch.... kurze Zeit später langes Gesicht bei mir....und wohl auch ein lang aufgezogener Sprengring samt Drilling unten am wegschwimmenden Fisch...

_@Stefan: nein, war kein "billich" Sprengring...._

Irgendwo kam nun immer ein Fisch hoch, mal normale Größe mal gute Größe, mal prima Größe...

Hier mal ein Foto: Stefan mit einem "Full House":











Der Seegang nahm immer weiter zu, das Fischen wurde immer schwieriger, festen Stand , Biss und Anschlagen bzw. Drillen während die Kübel über das Deck rutschten, war nicht immer einfach, wie folgend zu sehen ist.

Hier sehen Sie auf Bild No1. Herrn Stefan W., welche samt schönem Fisch, verursacht durch Welle, grandios nach hinten weg kippt:






Trotzdem noch eine einigermaßen passabele Sitzlandung hingelegt...

Also noch schnell zwei weiter Fotos geschossen, man achte bitte auf die Lage des Kutters auf den beiden Bildern:












Mittlerweile konnte auch Sputnik wieder mit leerem Magen lachen und seine Fische fangen:











Der bisher vorhandene Sonnenschein wurde leider auch immer weiter verblasen...







Dafür wurden aber die Driften immer besser, je schlechter das Wetter umso besser der Fang, Stefan dürfte sich erneut mit dem Gegenstand der Begierde ablichten lassen:











BSZocher gab dem Rest der Truppe auch akustisch immer wieder zu verstehen, das er einen Fisch an der Schnur hat.

Ein lautes Stöhnen und Schreien während des Drill, machte das Konzentrieren auf den eigenen Fisch teilweise äußerst schwierig.

Es wird daher von der Orga der Touren 2009 überlegt hier vorbeugende Maßnahmen einzuführen, wir denken an Knebel, Klebeband, Korken, den operativen Eingriff würden wir nur im Wiederholungsfall an Bord durchführen.

Damit Ruhe einkehren konnte,habe ich dann mal ein Foto "danach" gemacht...






Zwischendurch wurde das Fanggebiet gewechselt, eine willkommene Abwechslung, um eine kleine Pause mit Kaffee zu geniessen, bzw. seine Schnitt- und Stichwunden zu versorgen...






Irgendwann hatte ich dann meinen Tages-Brummer No.2 am Beifänger, Mensch muss das wieder ein Knaller gewesen sein,.

Die Bremse der Multi fast am Anschlag und trotzdem zog er Schnur ab ( in diesem Moment mag man die sonst geliebten Wracks gar nicht, weil immer schnell weg den Fisch),..,irgendwann machte es plopp und beim Nachschauen stellte ich fest das auch das 1,2mm Vorfach nicht den Erfordernissen entsprach.......

Naja alle hatten ja auch so die Kübel voll...


























Die Rückfahrt wurde immer ruppiger, filetieren konnte nur der Bootsmann der Bodil, selbst das Ausnehmen war mit viel Wasser und Wackelei verbunden. 

Der Höhepunkt des Ausnehmens konnte Schwedenfahrer für sich verbuchen. Irgendeine Welle bzw. die Reste derselbe, welche sich über den Bug ergossen, trafen Schwedenfahrer wie die sprichwörtlich Dusche von oben ...

Fotos wurden mit Rücksicht auf die Kamera nicht mehr gemacht...

Ansonsten war die Fahrt aus meiner Sicht ein voller Erfolg. 

Gerade wegen des "sportlichen" Wetters hat mir die Tour besonders Spass gemacht...

Etliche Fische sind verloren gegangen, welche wir bei besserem Wetter und geringeren Wellen auf die Planken hätten legen können. Materialverluste sind bei solchen Touren immer erschreckend, Pilker und Blei ok, aber wenn man sich ansieht was dort an Ruten und Rollen die Grätsche gemacht haben,.., Respekt....

2009: wir kommen wieder,..,mindestens 2 mal...


So nun muss ich wieder arbeiten...Rechtsschreibfehler dürfen weiter benutzt werden..

Sollte einer der Teilnehmer noch Bilder haben, FTP-Server steht bereit,..,oder schickt sie mir per Mail. Die Besten gehen auf CD in die Post, damit der Skipper diese auf seiner Website veröffentlichen kann.


Gruß


----------



## BSZocher (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bericht Teil II:  2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



noworkteam schrieb:


> ...............
> Materialverluste sind bei solchen Touren immer erschreckend, Pilker und Blei ok, aber wenn man sich ansieht was dort an Ruten und Rollen die Grätsche gemacht haben,.., Respekt....
> ........



Kurbel Penn GTI321 verbogen....
Camera abgesoffen.....


----------



## Livio (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Bericht Teil II:  2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Mahlzeit zusammen,

Repekt kann man da nur sagen, tolle Bilder und ein interessanter Bericht! Das macht Appetit auf me(e)hr. Da hoffe ich doch mal für 2009 auf einen freien Platz in der netten Runde.

Viele Grüße von der Weser
Thomas


----------



## Hamburgspook (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Goooillll !!!!

Fettes Petri


----------



## gerihecht (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Hallo ich habe auch noch einige Bilder von der super Tour .Leider konnte ich sie nicht in die Datei senden will es aber auf diesen Weg versuchen.Die beiden Dorsche waren eine Doublette von 22 und 19 Pf.Jungs es war eine tolle Tour ich freue mich schon auf Juni und August .Möchte mich auf diesen Weg noch einmal für eure tolle Führsorge bedanken. Gruß Gerhard.


----------



## Ossipeter (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Danke Jungs für den tollen Bericht! Da sieht man(n)s wieder: Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten!


----------



## noworkteam (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



gerihecht schrieb:


> Hallo ich habe auch noch einige Bilder von der super Tour .Leider konnte ich sie nicht in die Datei senden will es aber auf diesen Weg versuchen.Die beiden Dorsche waren eine Doublette von 22 und 19 Pf.Jungs es war eine tolle Tour ich freue mich schon auf Juni und August .Möchte mich auf diesen Weg noch einmal für eure tolle Führsorge bedanken. Gruß Gerhard.


 

Mensch Geri, da habt Ihr still und heimlich hinten schön versteckt die dicken Brummer rausgeholt....

Herzlichen Glückwunsch noch einmal, die hat man in den Kübel ja garnicht alle sehen können, wenn ihr die unter den "Kleinen" versteckt hattet :q:q


Gruß


----------



## BSZocher (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



gerihecht schrieb:


> ......Die beiden Dorsche waren eine Doublette von 22 und 19 Pf. ......



Ja ja still, heimlich und leise unsere "Heckfänger" :m


----------



## noworkteam (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Wir könnten ja auch nächstes Mal noch tiefer fischen...

Eine passende Rolle habe ich für uns auch schon gefunden, nämlich hier,...







Wiegt nur schlappe 14Kg, passen aber auch dafür 2000yards 180lbs Geflochtene drauf...mal locker mit einer 180 Lbs Schnürle in knapp 1800 Meter angeln :vik:

kostet aber hier auch nur 14.000 Dollar..


----------



## SteinbitIII (2. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

Erstmal Glückwunsch, daß alle heile wieder angekommen sind, wenn man sich die Bilder anschaut(da droht ja schon Lebensgefahr), wäre ja ne Schwimmweste schon fast Pflicht geworden, geschweige denn dem Unfallrisiko.......
Die Lengangelei habe ich nach "Fischimeers" Angaben zu folge ja aber schon besser in Erinnerung, allerdings ist selbst da draussen an den Wracks nicht jeder Tag "fischtag", ein paar gute Lengs sinds dann ja ber doch geworden#6.....

Auf das es für Euch das nächste mal wieder ein paar mehr Feuerwehrschläuche gibt#h


----------



## noworkteam (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*



SteinbitIII schrieb:


> Erstmal Glückwunsch, daß alle heile wieder angekommen sind, wenn man sich die Bilder anschaut(da droht ja schon Lebensgefahr), wäre ja ne Schwimmweste schon fast Pflicht geworden, geschweige denn dem Unfallrisiko.......
> Die Lengangelei habe ich nach "Fischimeers" Angaben zu folge ja aber schon besser in Erinnerung, allerdings ist selbst da draussen an den Wracks nicht jeder Tag "fischtag", ein paar gute Lengs sinds dann ja ber doch geworden#6.....
> 
> Auf das es für Euch das nächste mal wieder ein paar mehr Feuerwehrschläuche gibt#h


 
Naja zur Lebensgefahr hat noch etwas gefehlt, Schwimmweste hatte ich an ( auch Vorgabe des Familienvorstandes sowie der Vernunft), wobei ich mich irgendwann mal gefragt hatte wie nass die Weste werden muss, damit die Automatik auslöst. Fazit: das dauert schon ne Menge Wasser, hätte allerdings Schwedenfahrer eine Automatik angehabt, wäre er nach seiner "Dusche" zum Michelin-Männchen geworden...


Gruß


----------



## rob (3. Oktober 2008)

*AW: 2Tage-Boardie-Tour "Gelbes Riff" September 2008*

1 a bericht und eindrucksvolle fotos!
dafür danke..
lg rob


----------

